#ubuntu-cz 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<_Brano_> eternal: why? :D
<skurakai> ahoj
 * yunife cert by to vzal s tymi autami kua ... 
 * yunife tak toto je uz moc, este aj internet sa zacinaj jebat kurvy t-comacke
<[ZOMB]> :D
<yunife> [ZOMB], dobre ranko 
<SFENCE> Zdravím. Teď řeším na dálku problém s bratrovým ubuntu. Podařilo se mu dostat do příkazové řádky. Jeho systém údajně padá při pokusu o načtení  winbind daemonu. Chtěl jsem ho nanavigovat na instalaci balíku ssh přes apt-get, abych se mohl k němu lognout na dálku, ale apt-get vzdoruje. Jde o nějaký zámek v souboru nebo něco takového. Ani sudo situaci nevyřešilo. Problém se oběvil po aktualizaci.
<SFENCE> Ještě padla zmínka, že speech-dispatcher před winbind je neoznačený, disabled. Ale to asi nemá souvislost. Nějaký nápad?
<fornhort> Zdravim, mohli by jste mi potvrdit spravnost postupu pro pridani usera do sudoers listu? Predpokladem je, ze neni pristup k uctu s root pravomocemi. Nasel jsem postup pres recovery mod, kde se account name zapise do /etc/group, ale uz je par let stary. Je to mozne stale provest timto zpusobem, nebo uz je out-of-date?
<[ZOMB]> SFENCE: at ti to preposle presne, takhle se to tezko identifikuje ...
<[ZOMB]> yunife: gm :)
<[ZOMB]> fornhort: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers, /etc/sudoers by se melo editovat ne?
 * [ZOMB] kafe,cigo,mp3 ;-)
<fornhort> [ZOMB]: nejspise ano, nemam aktualne ubuntu nainstalovane, takze to nemohu zkontrolovat sam. Byl jsem jen pozadan svym pseudo-tchanem o pomoc :)
<[ZOMB]> fornhort: tak ho smeruj na ten web, treba to nejak poladi ;)
<[ZOMB]> do 10.04 by to melo sedet uplne stejne, takze snad i 10.10 ?!?
<fornhort> [ZOMB]: asi tak nejak to udelam :) no a jeste jeden dotaz bych mel: je nejaky rozdil mezi virtualni konzoli po 'ctrl + alt + F#' a konzoli po vypnuti gdm?
<[ZOMB]> gdm je na tt7 nebo 8, takze ne :) zjistis napr prikazem "w" nebo "who am i"
<fornhort> [ZOMB]: dobře, díky moc :)
<[ZOMB]> np :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: tak uz mam i mc v barve :)))
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> proste mi to medalo :D
<FrostyX> ja teda mc vubec nepouzivam, ale kdyby nahodou, tak jsem si hodil alias mc='mc -C normal=,default:marked=yellow,default:executable=,default:directory=,default:link=,default:stalelink=,default:device=,default:special=,default:core'
<[ZOMB]> to mam v ~/.mc/ini vsecko :)
<FrostyX> j ten jsem kdysi davno, kdyz jsem mc jeste trochu pouzival taky mel trochu upravenej. ale to byo jeste na ubuntu jehoz zaloha je buhvi kde :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: neni pocet alisu nejak omezenej? nebo si to mozna s necim pletu
<FrostyX> tak to netusim. mam jich tak 30 bych tipoval
<[ZOMB]> hm, se cihnu
<[ZOMB]> ja zhruba 60 kdyz tak od oka odectu mezery a komentare ze 111 radku :))
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> takze i kdyby to limitovane bylo, tak nemam strach :-D
<[ZOMB]> jn :D
<[ZOMB]> tak bych to tam namlatil pres funkce stejnak :)))
<FrostyX> :)
<h00ked> :o)
<FrostyX> je tu i nejakej debianista ?
<supersasho> pozdravujem vas hory lesy
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: zdar
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: ako sa ti dari?
<freax> bry vecer :)
<supersasho> freax: dobry :)
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: stoji to za hovno :D
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: no ja si uz hovorim ze kde su tie casy, ked to stalo aspon za hovno :-D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: tj fakt :D
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravie!
<spectrum1> supersasho, jj, na zdravi! ;-)
<supersasho> inac som pozeral minule, ze ta tu niekto zacal opravovat :-D ze napijem a nie napyjem :-D
<spectrum1> jj, taky jsem z toho nemohl spat ;-)
<[ZOMB]> :))
<spectrum1> jsem musel v praci zrusit ubuntu, mi ukrutne padala grafika ..
<[ZOMB]> bezpyjec asi ;)
<spectrum1> proste chcipla  a cerna obrazovka (po par minutach od spusteni)
<[ZOMB]> hm
<supersasho> my si kazit kolektiv absitentami nedame!
<spectrum1> nejaky turista asi ..
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: neasi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: sw chyba?
<[ZOMB]> spectrum1: nejaky logy?
<spectrum1> supersasho, urcite .. 
<spectrum1> v nich jsem nic nenasel .. (v xorg logu..)
<spectrum1> zaclo to tim, ze  xorg vyzoval procesor a pak to slo do haje
<supersasho> aka karta, ake ovladace?
<spectrum1> karta integrovany intel
<spectrum1> oni s nim jsou furt problemy, aspon s timhle, je "novejsi" (> rok stary..)
<spectrum1> tak jsem nasel stare debian cd, akorat se mi nechtel nainstaloval grub .. 
<supersasho> no co som pozeral konferenciu o X a buducnost grafiky pod Linuxom, tak intelacke karty by mali byt na tom do buducna dost dobre.. co sa tyka podpory
<spectrum1> co neznal ext4 ..
<[ZOMB]> mam intel na ntb,ale tak 2 roky uz no
<spectrum1> nevim, s intelem byly problemy loni a jsou i dal ..
<spectrum1> resp. na debianu to bezi zatim super ..
<spectrum1> ale v 10.10 to takhle brutalne odeslo, chjo
<supersasho> a to po update alebo takzvane z nicoho nic?
<spectrum1> asi po aktualizaci na 10.10 ... to začlo padat a že to hibernuju, tak jsem si toho všiml postupně až bylo pozdě
<supersasho> aha
<spectrum1> ale proste zničeho nic behem par minut cerna obrazovka a uspany monitor ..
<spectrum1> nekdy to jeste po case gdm restartlo a nabehlo prihlaseni, ale vetsinou ne .. jinak po pameti to z konzole reagovalo na restart, takze system bezel
<[ZOMB]> tak jen testnout zapnout monitor :)
<[ZOMB]> takhle vypinam monitor po filmu, aby to nezarilo nez se spusti sporic xset -display :0.0 dpms force off, takze xset -display :0.0 dpms force on bych test :)
<[ZOMB]> pokud nic nevidis tak jen hodit na kratkej alias co uz napises po mameti
<spectrum1> jj a vystup si tisknout na tiskarne .-)
<[ZOMB]> neasi :)
<[ZOMB]> vystup srat, pokud se to nezapne, tak to poznas ne? :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: te zabiju, musim jit srat :D
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: :D
<supersasho> pozeral som zaznam z lca2011 x and future of Linux graphics a Keith Packardom, sefom vyvoja X-ka a hovoril tam ze vyhodili z X 500.000 riadkov kodu, ci to niekto postrehol? Ozval sa Linus ze ano, isli totiz do kernelu :-D
<Wicked_> Zdravim, reším problem ohledně Ubuntu 10.04 LTS a mého notebooku Lenovo SL510. Můžete mi někdo poradit?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-01
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1:  na zdravie!
<spectrum1> supersasho, jj, na zdravi! ;-)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: poresil si v mpd nejak netradia? vim ze to asi staci napsat do googla, ale ted me to jen tak napadlo :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: hey to jsem fakt neresil. ja to neposloucham. a kdyz jsem resil webove radia tatovi, tak jsem mu postahoval ty soubory m3 cosi :-D a nastavil jsem mu pomoci vlc spusteni pres openboxi menu
<FrostyX> coz by vlastne mohlo jit i v tom mpd :-D
<FrostyX> zkusim moment
<FrostyX> hm, tak mi to akorat freezlo mpd :-D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: hey tak to nvm
<freax> nemate nekdo NAHODOU bash script kterej by mi pred pripojenim k siti vygeneroval a nastavil mac adresu? asi ne coz? O:)
<freax> njn.. tak musim prekonat lenost a napsat si ho sam :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jo ze se to sekne vim :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: jo, to jsi me taky moh informovat :-D
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: :))
<[ZOMB]> freax: mam, ale asi pozede co, je to kratky :)
<FrostyX> mno nic ja jdu spat. o vikendu na to mpd mozna kouknu, ale pocitam ze ty to do te doby vyresis :-)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> asi
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: na arch foru jsem narazil na link, ktery by to mel resit. http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Browser_Stream_Setup ... ale je to moc dlouhy na to abych to zkousel :-D
<FrostyX> jinak tu je ta diskuse https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=82005
<FrostyX> mno ja jdu, dobrou
<[ZOMB]> gn :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-02
<Starejbar> zdravim ve spolek
<Starejbar> mel bych takovy mensi dotaz. Dostala se mi do ruky zajimava hracka a to zaheslovany hdd. znamy za mnou prisel s tim za ho koupil na netu a po pripojeni to po nem chce heslo na hdd. zkousel jsem to pripojit pres usb a hdd to sice najde ale vubec se na nej nejde dostat. cili predpokladam ze to bude nejaky heslovani pres bios. zajimalo by me jestli jste se stim uz nekdo setkal bo zkousel poresit. co jsem tak googlil tak nejaky softy na to 
<supersasho> Starejbar: ja som sa s takym niecim este nestretol
<Starejbar> mno uvidime se stim poperu pres dos 
<[ZOMB]> Starejbar: o data ti nejde ne? ho jen naformatuj pres gparted a mas, resp udelat i novou MBR
<Starejbar> od data nejde
<Starejbar> jen o pouziti hdd
<[ZOMB]> tak to jen pres gparted komplet predelat
<[ZOMB]> bude to zamek v MBR, takze tu musis udelat novou
<Starejbar> mno uvidim az budu doma zkusim
<Starejbar> co jsem tak pochopil tak pry by to melo byt nejaky helsovani tak ze na zacatek disku se zapise helso brani jakymukoli pristupu, a pry ani g parted nebo resp co jsem videl tak partition magic nepomaha
<[ZOMB]> hm, to dej kdyztak vedet az budes doma, ale to se mi moc nezda, proste akorat prijdes o data, disk je pouzitelny urcite podle me ...
<Starejbar> zkousel jsem se na nej podivat pres usb a fdisk ale hzelo mi to akorat tak errory
<[ZOMB]> j pres to USB bych to klido i formatovat
<[ZOMB]> *l
<Starejbar> taky si myslim
<Starejbar> google mi rika ze to je resitelny akorat ze prijdu o data, coz mi vyhovuje
<Starejbar> ale vsechny navody se toci kolem dosovych aplikaci bootovanych z fdd
<[ZOMB]> vsak :)
<Starejbar> kurna skoda ze tu nemam linux
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> virtualbox ;)
<Starejbar> ale melo by to valit i z livecd neM?
<Starejbar> kdyz to to tam prasknu pres usb
<[ZOMB]> no jasna vec :)
<[ZOMB]> na livecd je gparted urcite
<[ZOMB]> ... 10.04 byl teda
<Starejbar> no ale proc patram po jinym reseni je to ze jsem po diskuzich nasel ze gparted to nezvladne
<[ZOMB]> hm
<Starejbar> prohrabu baglik, vzdy jsem tam nejaky cd nosil
<[ZOMB]> jak jsou stary?
<Starejbar> dost
<Starejbar> cca 2005- 2010
<[ZOMB]> tak bych to test radsi osobne :)
<[ZOMB]> pak az hc navody pres X stranek :))
<Starejbar> jj aneb proc to delat jednoduse kdyz to jde slozite
<[ZOMB]> :P
<Starejbar> ha tak live mam asi to bude 10.10 takze jdu offline a pak dam vedet
<[ZOMB]> okej :)
<[ZOMB]> muzes na webchat ;0
<Starejbar> no jo to bych mohl
<Starejbar> jestli to teda najdu :-D
<[ZOMB]> webchat.freenode.net ...
<zzzzzzzzz> jen ta CAPCHA je shit no :)
<Starejbar> mno tak nakonec to vyhralo kubuntu 8.04 :D
<supersasho> :)
<Starejbar> bo to vypaleny ubuntu 10 mi nebootlo
<supersasho> a slo to cez ten gparted?
<Starejbar> nastesti jsem vyhrabal origo kubuntu 
<Starejbar> ted jdu na to
<Starejbar> musim jen rict ze to kde se mi nejak zalibilo
<supersasho> tam je este 3.6?
<Starejbar> tusim ze jo
<Starejbar> hmm akorat mi to nechce vzit to usb
<Starejbar> jo uz to vidi zlatej magic bridge
<Starejbar> hmm a ted co je v kubuntu misto gparted<
<Starejbar> ?
<Starejbar> jinak dmesg hlasi sdb Sense Key: No Sense [current]
<Starejbar> sdb Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<supersasho> hm
<supersasho> ja som KDE pouzival asi tak 2 dni vo virtuale a to bolo vsetko :-D
<supersasho> takze asi sudo apt-get install gparted :-D
<Starejbar> na live systemu
<supersasho> to nevadi, instalovat mozes :)
<Starejbar> no podle strycka google by to mohlo byt kparted ale taky nic
<Starejbar> tak jak se teda deli disk pri instalaci
<supersasho> ako to teraz myslis?
<Starejbar> no na cd by neco melo byt ale to jedno uz tam peru gparted :)
<Starejbar> ale to kde se mi libi cim dal vic :)
<supersasho> no skor som myslel to rozdelenie disku :)
<Starejbar> no kdyz treba pri instalaci potrebuju vic oddilu
<supersasho> tak si ich vytvoris :) ale mam pocit ze nechapem tvoju otazku :)
<Starejbar> no takze gparted vidi jen sda coz je disk v notesu, a sdb nevidi, v konzoli kde je spusteny gparted to vyhodilo: unable to open /dev/sdb / unrecognised disk label
<supersasho> nemas ho mountnuty?
<Starejbar> tak duhy pokus, zkusil jsem umount -a
<Starejbar> tak nacitame znovu
<Starejbar> btw je kde 4.x taky tak hezky?
<Starejbar> mno nacteno vysledek stejny
<Starejbar> takze gparted asi prece jen nebude nic platny
<supersasho> tak google asi neklamal
<supersasho> a neviem povedat, kde nepouzivam, viem ze ked prislo 4.x tak boli negativne ohlasy, ale s 4.5 a teraz s 4.6 je myslim vseobecna spokojnost
<Starejbar> asi ne 
<Starejbar> taky jsem celou dobu spis na gnome ale tohle  mi docela padlo do oka
<Starejbar> chjo takze musim vyhrabat disketya jdo se hrabat v dosu
<supersasho> tak to nezavidim
<Starejbar> mno aspon se poterbuju, dos jsem nevidel uz nejkajch 10 let
<Starejbar> #potrenuju
<Starejbar> zkuste mi nekdo poradit jak mam tohle chapat?
<Starejbar> For those of us using Linux, we have written an isd200 driver patch for unlocking the disk. This modified driver will automatically unlock the disk when you connect your Archos via USB, so you don't have to do anything special. Apply the patch to a 2.4.18 linux kernel tree. 
<supersasho> no treba skompilovat jadro s tym patchom
<supersasho> len neviem ci je nutne pouzit to stare jadro
<Starejbar> rekl bych ze ne
<Starejbar> jen do jadra jsem se zatim nehrabal
<Starejbar> no jinak to teda chapu spravne :) prvni uspech
<supersasho> :)
<Starejbar> mno tak ted nastudovat jak na to
<Starejbar> ale tu uz asi budu muset naprat to kubuntu na disk
<supersasho> teoreticky nebudes musiet, ale je to pohodlnejsie :)
<Starejbar> mno tak zkousim to zatim bez instalu, patch jsem nainstaloval a zkoumam co dal :)
<supersasho> :)
<Starejbar> hmm tak patch si proste zustane viset v konzoli a bez zadne odezvy
<Starejbar> asi modra smrt bo co
<starejbar> mno takze z linuxu to nejspis nepude
<starejbar> takze jdu hledat disketovou mechaniku a stahovat dos utility
<[ZOMB]> :/
<supersasho> starejbar: potom by som kolegovi do buducna odporucil si najprv pozriet co kupuje :)
<[ZOMB]> to kazdopadne :D
<[ZOMB]> ale tak disk bych starej nekoupil snad nikdy ;)
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: napodobne, data su najdolezitejsie!
<[ZOMB]> tak tak :)
<supersasho> najlepsie mat RAID mirror :) a este rsync niekam do dropboxu alebo ubuntu one :)
<Starejbar> ja to beru sportovne
<Starejbar> aspon se neco priucim a mam o zabavu postarani
<Starejbar> ale i tak
<Starejbar> dal za to nejkay 400 a co jsem koukal tak novy 2.5 hdd stoji kolem 1000 tak to neni takova hruza
<Starejbar> ale tak ma to do stary masiny tak to zkusil
<skurakai> Ahoj. Poradil by nekdo zacatecnikovi s navodem na http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/%C5%98e%C5%A1en%C3%AD%20probl%C3%A9m%C5%AF/Bootov%C3%A1n%C3%AD ?
<skurakai> nerozumim bodu c.5
<skurakai> mam poskozene ubuntu, rad bych zkusil doinstalovat balicky, ale nerozumim navodu co a jak pripojit
<skurakai> pracuji z LiveCD
<supersasho> uz tu neni, ale neviem comu nerozumel, boot do recovery a tam vybrat dpkg
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: at chutna :)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-03
<[ZOMB]> jak nejak inteligentne vymazat radek textaku? bash
<bircow> Je asi nějakej "trik", ale já jen vždy Ctrl-C a clear
<[ZOMB]> nechci ten textax vubec editovat, jen zvolit/napsat cislo radku co se ma smazat :) to pak nekde pohledam jeste 
<bircow> asi by to uměl sed/awk
<bircow> ale ten neumím já :-)
<yunife> [ZOMB], ty teda mas napady :-D
<yunife> h00ked, javista :-D
<h00ked> to vis
<h00ked> tak budu to potrebovat
<[ZOMB]> yunife: proc?
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: sem si zapsal na tenhle semestr javu :D
<h00ked> [ZOMB]: pristi tyden budu mit k yunife manual, budes ho chtit taky? :D
<yunife> co?
<yunife> jaky manual?
<supersasho> poznate doublecm?
<supersasho> double commander
<supersasho> je to opensource klon total commandera, zatial len testujem, ale vyzera dobre zatial, uvidim po dlhsom uzivani
<[ZOMB]> h00ked: krasa, jaky to ma pro me informacni prinos ci vyhody? :D
<supersasho> :-D
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: vcelku peknej, jde to skinovat?
<yunife> h00ked, http://pastebin.com/uuR6X6TZ tu mas inspiraciu :D:D:D:D::DD:D
<yunife> supersasho, mne postacuje nautilus a klaves F3 :-D
<supersasho> [ZOMB]: vobec netusim, mam ho len asi hodinu :) viem ze tam nejde ftp a este par veci ale vyzera to zatial najnadejnejsi klon :) a je aj pod win aj pod linux :)
<supersasho> yunife: mne tiez nic ine neostavalo len toto pouzivat, ale fakt ak je nieco co mi chyba z windowsu tak je to total commander :(
<yunife> supersasho, tak ja som na TC nebol odchovany 
<supersasho> keby si bol, chybal by ti tiez :)
<supersasho> na windowse mi zasa chybaju virtualne pracovne plochy a sice som skusal nejake programy ale ziaden mi to nenahradil tak jak to mam v linuxe
<yunife> supersasho, zvecsa ked robim nieco zo subormi otvorim konzolu :-D
<supersasho> yunife: no to tiez robievam, ale niekedy je to fakt jednoduchsie a rychlejsie cez total.. skusal som oboje a mozem porovnat :)
<yunife> supersasho, tak pre klasicke kopirovacky mi staci nautilus :-)
<supersasho> ako stacit staci aj konzola, ale ide o pohodlie a efektivitu :)
<supersasho> http://www.root.cz/zpravicky/velke-distribuce-pripravuji-univerzalni-api-pro-instalaci-balicku/ podobne pokusy uz boli, som zvedavy ako to dopadne
<supersasho> ale napad to nemusi byt zly
<supersasho> aaaaaaaaaa dosli ipv4 adresy
<h00ked> beee me se nechce do toho reinstalu :(
<skurakai> Ahoj. Jaky file commander preferujete? nasel jsem Twin Commander,a le ten mi pod Ubuntu 10.10 nefunguje.
<h00ked> vytuuuuuuuh :D
<[ZOMB]> skurakai: krusader,mc,doublecmd ted okukuju http://doublecmd.sourceforge.net/
<skurakai> [ZOMB]: jo tak ten ja taky, jen mi nejde nainstalovat :)
<[ZOMB]> co?
<skurakai> ted to zkousim a hazi to nejake ... E: Unable to locate package doublecmd_0.4.5.2-1.gtk2_i386.deb
<skurakai> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'doublecmd_0.4.5.2-1.gtk2_i386.deb'
<[ZOMB]> jak to instalujes?
<skurakai> pres termin "apt-get install"
<skurakai> *terminal
<[ZOMB]> tak to sosni z tech stranek ...
<skurakai> to mam
<[ZOMB]> pak instalovat pres dpkg "sudo dpkg --install doublecmd_0.4.5.2-1.gtk2_i386.deb"
<skurakai> asi mi chybi nejaky repozitar
<skurakai> rsp. balicek, jen prijit na to ktery :)
<[ZOMB]> no deb balik ulozenej instalujes pres dpkg ne? to nevim ze by apt-get davalo
<[ZOMB]> ale v repozitari je i aktualni verze, tzn "
<[ZOMB]> "apt-get install doublecmd"
<skurakai> v repozitari je doublecommander?
<skurakai> nemam ho tam
<skurakai> asi se vratim k tux commanderu
<[ZOMB]> lol
<[ZOMB]> skurakai: pres to dpkg to pise co?
<skurakai> cha :o)
<skurakai> tak nainstalovano, ale spustit nejde
<[ZOMB]> proc?
<skurakai> jo tak tomu kdybych rozumel
<skurakai> http://pastebin.com/RZWjarY3
<[ZOMB]> Cannot get device list
<skurakai> aha nejsem jediny :) tak to jdu dle navodu fixnout
<skurakai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/02/download-double-commander-046-deb-works.html
<skurakai> diky za navedeni spravnym smerem ;)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<skurakai> sakra :) to je jen pro lucid, to mi nepojede
<[ZOMB]> to bude stejny
<[ZOMB]> nebo dost podobny
<[ZOMB]> precti si nadpis :D 10.10
<[ZOMB]> takze to proste jen premlasknes timhle https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/doublecmd/+files/doublecmd-gtk_0.4.6-3259M~lucid_amd64.deb
<[ZOMB]> pokud mas 64bit ..
<[ZOMB]> 32bit https://launchpad.net/~alexx2000/+archive/doublecmd/+files/doublecmd-gtk_0.4.6-3259M~lucid_i386.deb
<[ZOMB]> easy ;)
<skurakai> cha uz jede!
<skurakai> super
<skurakai> vypada dobre
<skurakai> ze by konecne nahrada za TC? ;-)
<skurakai> rsp. Krusader
<skurakai> no nic mizim - [ZOMB] diky a ahoj
<mvejmelka> dobry vecer vespolek
<FrostyX> mvejmelka: ahoj
<[ZOMB]> dobry :)
<mvejmelka> ps xw
<[ZOMB]> vedle :)
 * [ZOMB] uz ma skoro predelany todo v conky, ale je linej vymejslet mazani jednotlivejch ukolu :(
<[ZOMB]> nechtel by to nekdo dodelat? :D
<FrostyX> uhodls - nechcel :-D
<[ZOMB]> myslel jsem si to :D
<[ZOMB]> ale pak to budete chtit co??? :D
<FrostyX> ten opensource je krasna vec ze :-D ... kdysi by se mi to celkem hodilo, ted uz ne
<[ZOMB]> ale tak jako jo je :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: co pouzivas ted?
<FrostyX> hlavu :-D
<[ZOMB]> jaj
<[ZOMB]> no tak to u me nepujde :D
<FrostyX> kupodivu ani moc nezapominam. myslel jsem si ze mam tu hlavu deravejsi
<[ZOMB]> :)
<FrostyX> cokoli je potreba nekam vzit, to pokladam vedle notebooku. horsi je kdyz potrebuju nekde neco zaridit. obcas si na to i vzpomenu :-D. 
<[ZOMB]> :D
<[ZOMB]> kua, az mi tim double commanderem spaly Xka
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: a v cem to vlastne pises ? v bashi ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: j
<h00ked> google ma smysl pro humor.... 
<h00ked> public static boolean isUserAMonkey ()
<h00ked> zajimava fce :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> hosi poradte mi nekdo regulerni vyraz, ktery mi vypise prvnich 10 znaku kazdeho radku ... konkretne bych to chcel pouzit u ls -lR / | "regulerni vyraz"
<FrostyX> a, tak uz jsem to nasel |cut -b 1-10 
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: imho "man fold" ;)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: btw neni ten prikaz trosek haluz, bych pouzil find mozna, podle toho co kutis :)
<FrostyX> trosku si hraju. zkousim napsat script, ktery mi vypise vsechny soubory pro ktere mam pravo zapisu :)
<FrostyX> na bash jsem celkem levej, takze zkousim neco sesmolit :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<[ZOMB]> to by pres find slo i tak
<FrostyX> mno ale asi tak jako pomoci ls -lR / ne ?
<[ZOMB]> man find  ... '--writable'
<[ZOMB]> -writable ! :)
<[ZOMB]> a chces to z celyho "/" ?
<[ZOMB]> resp si uprav sam ze :) "find / -name "*" -writable"
<FrostyX> mno proste vsechny soubory v systemu ... mno koukam ze to bude cez find asi jednodussi no :-D
<[ZOMB]> asi jo no ;)
<FrostyX> ale musi to byt writeable jen pro meho uzivatele :)
<FrostyX> ze tam muze zapisovat root me nezajima
<[ZOMB]> dit vsak ..
<FrostyX> ok :)
<[ZOMB]> si testni mkdir /tmp/neco && touch /tmp/neco/user.file && sudo touch /tmp/neco/root.file && find /tmp/neco/ -name "*" -writable
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak cez ten find to slo hodne jednoduse ... find / -name "*" -writable 2>/dev/null |grep -v "/proc" >> ~/writeable.log
<FrostyX> asi jsem to mozna zase zbytecne zkomplikoval, ale fungovat by to snad melo :-D
<[ZOMB]> docela to komplikujes no :D
<FrostyX> mno potreboval bych misto / dat vlastne vsechno krom /proc ... to by bylo lepsi, ale zatim jsem neprisel na to jak .... :)
<[ZOMB]> ale tak kdyz to splnuje tvoje pozadavky, tak proc ne :)
<[ZOMB]> nevim jestli ma find nejaky vynechani samo
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: koukam ze to jde i jinak .. 'find . -perm -664'
<[ZOMB]> btw
<[ZOMB]> -ignore_readdir_race 148               Normally, find will emit an error message when it fails to stat a file.  If you give this option and a file is deleted between the  time  f 148 ind 149               reads the name of the file from the directory and the time it tries to stat the file, no error message will be issued.    This also applies 149  to
<[ZOMB]>  150              files or directories whose names atre given on the command line.  This option takes effect at the time the command line is  read,  which  me 150 ans 151               that  you  cannot  search one part of the filesystem with this option on and part of it with this option off (if you need to do that, you w 151 ill 152               need to issue two find commands instead, one with the option and one without it).
<[ZOMB]> sry za spam :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: tak find umi vynechat urcitou slozku ... updatoval jsem na find / -path "/proc" -prune -o -name "*" -writable 2>/dev/null >> ~/writable.log
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: pekne :)
<FrostyX> btw ... "zapisovatelny" == writeable i writable ? ja totiz vzdycky pisu writeable a tu koukam ze je writable :-D
<[ZOMB]> jn :D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: jak jsem rikal ze asi nemam tak deravou hlavu jak jsem si myslel, tak jsem asi lhal. prave jsem zapomel co ma delat dalsi script, ktery jsem potreboval napsat :-D
<[ZOMB]> lol
<[ZOMB]> todo todo todo :)))))
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> mno, tak snad si rano vzpomenu :-D. valim spat, mejte se tu a dobrou noc :)
<[ZOMB]> gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-04
<funnyman> ahoj, snazim se nainstalovat lubuntu 10.4, live cd se nacte, ale po kliknuti na "nainstalovat lubuntu 10.4" se nic nedeje.
<funnyman> zkousel sem napsat ten prikaz, ktery to vola, do terminalu, ale ani tam se nic nedeje. Nasel sem na netu komentare lidi, ze jim to taky nejde, ale nikde sem nenasel reseni. Mohli byste mi poradit? dekuju
<mvejmelka> exit
<mvejmelka> pardon spatny terminal
<mvejmelka> caues
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: uz mas dopsane TODO pro conky?? Ja jen ze by se mi to dost hodilo ;)
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-05
<[ZOMB]> nj uz tu neni, ale skoro to mam :))
<[ZOMB]> jeste resim prave to mazani splnenyho ukolu podle cisla radku, ale tj zas jen moje lenost se na to od ty doby podivat, protoze jsem nesplnil nic a pridavani funguje :-D
 * [ZOMB] ma vlastne i skorem dopsany to jak tu nekdo chtel k aktualizacim ukladat/neukladat nejaky poznamky ...
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> :D
<FrostyX> na co delat mazani splnenych, kdyz by se musel najit nekdo, kdo by to plnil :-D
<[ZOMB]> tak to zas je podchyceny zejo
<[ZOMB]> 'todo -a' nebo 'todo -a <msg>'
<[ZOMB]> pak to zas takovej problem neni psat :)
<[ZOMB]> rozhodne nehodlam nic editovat :)
<FrostyX> ja nerikam ze je problem to psat, ja rikam ze je problem splnit to, co je tam napsane :ú
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> jo tak to kazdopadn :D
<FrostyX> to by sis tam musel psat ... 15:00 - zajit si do lednicky pro druhy obed   ... to uz by se plnilo lip :-D
<[ZOMB]> ale zas od ty doby to krasne sedi v conky, nemusim dodrzovat zadnou upravu textaku, je to s datumem vytvoreni, takze mozna udelam jeste splneny ukoly kdy se povedly ...
<[ZOMB]> kazdopadne poresit nejdriv odstraneni radku, pocitam ze bez tempu se neobejdu asi, resp spis na to nesahaji moje znalosti
<FrostyX> tak jsem si dneska jeste pred obedem vzpomel na to, co jsem potreboval jeste udelat. mno myslis ze jsem si k tomu sedl ? :-D
<FrostyX> a to sedim u kompu celej den
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: a co to bylo?
<FrostyX> nevim proc, ale celou dobu jsem si myslel ze to mel byt script. takze jsem si bud vzpomel na neco jineho, nebo jsem se predtim spletl. ale jedna se o prava + sambu. potrebuju si to nejak nastavit aby kdyz zkopiruju soubor do ~/data, aby se mu automaticky nastavili prava 644. se mi obcas stavam ze soubory co sdilim nemuzou lidi ani cist. ... mno takova blbost na chvilicku, ale jeste jsem se k tomu nedokopal
<FrostyX> a pred rokem jsem chcel na serveru udelat podobnou vec .. sdilenou slozku do ktere bude moct kdokoli zapisovat, ale nikdo nebude moct menit soubory (ani ty co tam sam nakopiroval). mno a uz rok jsou tam prava takove ze si kazdy muze delat co chce ... :-D
<[ZOMB]> umask?
<FrostyX> mno myslim ze by to melo byt neco takoveho no :). ale jeste jsem s tim nepracoval .. mno kdyz uz jsi to nadhodil tak si prectu man
<[ZOMB]> popr naprosto jedonoduche 'cp <soubor> <cesta> && chmod 644 <cesta>/<soubor>', ale to je zbytecne mam pocit
<[ZOMB]> na to bych si klido udelal   alias public='cp <ces...
<[ZOMB]> kdyz uz reseni 2 :)
<FrostyX> mno to zas ne. vis co, kopiruju tam file managerem, kopiruji tam lidi ze site, takze alias urcite ne.
<[ZOMB]> tzn umask
<FrostyX> jj
<[ZOMB]> btw ftp ma obcas vlastni nastaveni umask ...
<FrostyX> i samba
<[ZOMB]> j
<[ZOMB]> sambu taky planuju predelat kua
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> ale to je s celou LAN, to proste chci predelat jinac kua :D
<FrostyX> tomu rikam prava ... 666 :-D
<FrostyX> co budes delat s lan ? 
<[ZOMB]> s LAN vlastne nic, jen presun servriku pred LAN a nejaky oprcavky okolo
<[ZOMB]> uz se v ty siti nedeje nic co by melo pred srv prednost (tzn uz neparim na "pro"[lame :D] urovni), tak neni duvod davat PCkam v LAN prednost
<FrostyX> jeste takova blbustka. muzu i nejak nastavit, ze cokoli co vytvorim / presunu do nejake slozky, bude patrit urcitemu uzivateli ?
<[ZOMB]> kua ty si odkud? :D
<[ZOMB]> btw nedochazi mi vyznam vytvareni neco v rootu a presouvani do slozky, ale vlastnika menis pres 'chown'
<[ZOMB]> ... zalezi na tom jak to tam budes presouvat taky
<[ZOMB]> ale pokud to tvoris ty a chces zmenit vlastnika tak chown
<[ZOMB]> btw mame to na wiki :P
 * [ZOMB] jen tak po pameti mysli ze to je 'wiki - uvod do prikazoveho radku' ;)
<FrostyX> jo chown znam :). myslel jsem na takovou blbusku, jakoze kdyz mi root vytvori v mem domovskem adresari nejaky soubory, tak aby se jim automaticky zmenil vlastnik na meho uzivatele. to jen tak na okraj, kdyz uz resime ty prava :-). neni to nejak moc dulezite
<[ZOMB]> hm
<[ZOMB]> do root cronu 'chown FrostyX:FrostyX /home/FrostyX/*' na kazdou minutu, asi to neni nejlepsi reseni,ale prvni ojebavka co me napadla :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> hey ted to se mnou zajimave premrdalo
<[ZOMB]> wtf?
<[ZOMB]> to mi dela porad neco :)
<[ZOMB]> se to nenecha jen tak bejt ;)
<[ZOMB]> ale zas 'se' to dicky nejak udela :)
<[ZOMB]> je to proste borec :P
<FrostyX> tak tohle mi mi vysvetli :-D http://pastebin.com/vTEfr8tf
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uz radsi di spat, jak by si se jinak dostal do slozky kdyz nebude execute? ;)
<FrostyX> coze ? :-D si ze me delas prdel, nebo jsem vazne uplne blbej ? :-D
<[ZOMB]> takze 766 pro tebe nebo 776 i pro users group
<[ZOMB]> nevim ze by se dalo dostat do slozky kdyz neni +x :)
<FrostyX> evidentne jsem uplne blbej :-D
<FrostyX> tohle jsem fakt nevedel. ja myslel ze staci cteni ..
<[ZOMB]> ee, bez +x ji neotevres prave
<[ZOMB]> ale zatim co hledam, tak nevim presnej duvod :)
<[ZOMB]> kazdopadne do ni nemuzes jit 'cd,ls apod' testnu tam neco zapsat do souboru :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: ⵁ [02:48] zomb@mamut ~/HELL$ >> chmod 666 TEST/ && echo "directory chmod 666 write file test" > TEST/write.test && chmod 777 TEST/ && ls -lF TEST/ && cat TEST/write.test
<[ZOMB]> práva souboru „TEST/“ změněna na 0666 (rw-rw-rw-)
<[ZOMB]> bash: TEST/write.test: Permission denied
<[ZOMB]> ⵁ [02:50] zomb@mamut ~/HELL$ >> 
<FrostyX> mno takze jsi k tomu souboru pristupovat nemohl ? 
<[ZOMB]> ne :)
<FrostyX> mno dalo se to cekat, protoze tvuj uzivatel nemuze ani vedet o tom ze ten soubor existuje. 
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<FrostyX> ale to xko u slozek je zajimave :-D budu muset zjistit nejake odborne vysvetleni proc tam musi byt :-D
<[ZOMB]> tohle je prave dobry podle me i na "zabezpeceni" asi teoreticky :)) proste slozkam hodis 776 porp 766 a nikdo jinej nema sanci
<FrostyX> tjn :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_permissions#Permissions
<FrostyX> mno, to bude to co nas zajimalo :)
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: takze uz jsme chytrejsi, docet si se v poslednim sloupci o co go ...
<[ZOMB]> nejvic nechapanej prob :D
<[ZOMB]> na umask tam mas hned klik ;)
<FrostyX> prava v linuxu jsou nejvetsi narez :-)
<[ZOMB]> proc? :) prijde mi to srozumitelnejsi nez u win, tam to zas nechapu ja :D
<supersasho> kde je spectrum ked ho clovek potrebuje.. tak na zdravi [ZOMB] a FrostyX , pyjeme! :-D
<FrostyX> ve win neco vytvoris / nekdo jiny vytvori a ma k tomu pristup prakticky kazdy kdo chce :-D ... tam mi to prijde znacne jednodussi :-D
<[ZOMB]> umask mas vlastne jen prednastaveny prava uz
<[ZOMB]> supersasho: ale kdo pak nam to prisel domu :D
<FrostyX> jj dobry rano supersasho :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: no prave to nechapu proc a omezeni je dost massacre dle meho :)
<FrostyX> tak jasne ze je to v linuxu lepsi. kam nechces aby ti nekdo lezl, tak si to nastavis. ale imho to vzdycky neni uplne nejjednodusi 
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: zas tak vazne bych to nebral, ve skutecnosti muze "skoro" kazdej kamkoli ;)
<[ZOMB]> jen se ti nekdo nahlodne na roota a zastav ho :)
<[ZOMB]> imho nejlepsi nechat vyradit a pak nahodit par hodi stary zalohy :P
<FrostyX> jeste ze vetsina lidi z meho okoli nevi co je "root" :-). a imho pravdepodobnejsi je, ze si nekdo sedne k mimu ntb, bootne si tam livecd a udela bordel, nez ze by se dostal na roota. to precejen taky nebude nejlehci
<FrostyX> ale obe moznosti jsou dost katastroficke :-D
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: takove srandicky http://www.abclinuxu.cz/zpravicky/gnome-3-a-uspavani-notebooku
 * [ZOMB] se jde natahnout, sice s notasem, ale preventivne gn :))
<FrostyX> :) dobrou
<supersasho> zajtra rano si precitam vasu druznu debatu, teraz idem spat, dobru
<Daviidek> pomůže nekdo kdo se i jen malinko vyzná v ubuntu?
<freax> 2 minuty? to moc dlouho nevydrzel :)
<fory> To je vul. ;
<fory> ;)
<FrostyX> klasika no
<[ZOMB]> hlavne ten inteligentni dotaz :P
<FrostyX> mno dotaz je jedna vec, ale me spis zarazi ze vsichni prijdou, zeptaji se a do 2-5 min jdou pryc ....:-D
<[ZOMB]> njn :))
<[ZOMB]> neviditelnej topic nebo nevim
<FrostyX> myslis ze to nekdo cte ?
<[ZOMB]> jak je videt, tak nikdo :D
<FrostyX> vetsina z tech lidi nema ani poneti ze tu je nejaky topic
<[ZOMB]> njn, ono staci jen cist, co se v tom klientu deje u vstupu na chan :)
<FrostyX> mno ale kdo se s tim bude obtezovat ze :)
<[ZOMB]> asi
 * [ZOMB] uz mozna chape FrostyX, ve webchatu je ten topic uplne mrnavej a jeste zasedlej, uprimne bych si toho nevsim taky :)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> ja pouzivam xchat, celej topic se mi vypise vzdycky kdyz se pripojim, ale stejne mi dlouho trvalo nez jsem si vsiml ze to je nejaky text a ne jen zbytecna hlaska kterou hazi xhcat sam od sebe
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: co hazi xchad sam od sebe? LoL
<FrostyX> mno neco jako "byl jste pripojen na #xxx on yyy.com, bla bla bla .." :-D 
<[ZOMB]> to nejde do statusu?
<[ZOMB]> mam pocit, ze tam takove nastaveni bylo ;)
<FrostyX> nepotrebuju nic nastavovat :-D
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> vsechno se musi konfigurovat, jinak by to byla nuda preci :P
<FrostyX> :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: uz 7 min dokonce :))
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: ahoj uz si dodelal todo pro conky?? :-)
<mvejmelka> celkem by se mi to hodilo ...
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> nedivim se mu. je tu mrtvo jak marnici
<[ZOMB]> mvejmelka: cus, j skorem je to dopsany, jen resim mazani ukolu ... nebyl jeste cas, musim dodatlit neco jinyho, leda si to nejak dodelat :))
<mvejmelka> [ZOMB]: tak dobrej zase nejsem ;(
<mvejmelka> spoleham na Tebe
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> teoreticky se to da ted splacat na rychlo tak, ze se proste pro smazani otevre editor (zvolenej) a tam si to ruco smazes :)
<[ZOMB]> ... puvodni zamer je jen pres prikaz mazat radek podle cisla
<FrostyX> to mas celkem rychle ne ?
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: jeste presne nevim jak ten radek vyloucim a momentalne upravuju VLC ncurses pro ovladani z jinejch kompu :)
<[ZOMB]> pak jsem chtel ten rename filmu a titulku na stejny nazvy bez mezer a zavorek + lover case
<[ZOMB]> nestiham proste :D
<FrostyX> :-D
<[ZOMB]> .. bashrc rozpoznani tty s dispplayem
<[ZOMB]> kdyztak nekdo hazejte pokud mate :))
 * [ZOMB] cihne na to ToDo ;)
<starejbar> mno tak jsem si uzil paradni ctyri dny
<starejbar> ale dostal jsem ho
<[ZOMB]> to jest?
<starejbar> ata password na harddisku je pryc
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> hm
<starejbar> kdybych nemusel do prace taky bych ho dostal i driv :D
<[ZOMB]> ;)
<starejbar> ale docela jsem se pobavil, takovy prijemny hackovani za jednou
<[ZOMB]> :)
<[ZOMB]> google a hodiny hledani, zadna zmena :D
<starejbar> jj
<starejbar> parada
<starejbar> a ten pocit kdyz clovek tu vyzvu zdola
<starejbar> k nezaplaceni
<starejbar> :D
<[ZOMB]> tj fakt :)
<starejbar> jeste to ale musim dostudovat
<starejbar> ty scripty pro vytazeni nejakych dat v hex kodu z hardisku byly zajimavy
<starejbar> a opacko z prevodu soustav taky :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<starejbar> ale je to docela odolny zajisteni, sice ne neprekonatelny ale verim ze spousta lidi ten hadr proste odepise
<starejbar> a taky se to radi ve vetsine diskuzi
<[ZOMB]> jn
<[ZOMB]> bych se asi rozhodoval podle velikosti :)
<starejbar> asi tak
<starejbar> a taky podle vyrobce, 
<starejbar> co jsem se tak docetl tak nektery jdou lip nektery hur
<starejbar> no uzil jsem si tak se muzu vratit do nudny reality
<starejbar> a nebo zacnu zas ladit conky :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-02-06
<[ZOMB]> brej den ve spolek :)
<fory> Zdravim te. :)
<[ZOMB]> :)
<starejbar_> dobre skoro poledne
<starejbar_> hmm jak moc dobre bude notebok 2GHz procik 756MB ram 32MB grafika davat 10.10tku?
<brk> prubni a uvidis. GHz maji hovno vypovidaci hodnotu, grafarnu jebat a RAMka, tam by neuskodilo pritopit
<starejbar_> tak prubnu, jsem se dival ze uvadi  minimum 512,
<starejbar_> uvidime
<starejbar_> kdyztak budu odlehcovat
<skurakai> ahoj. Neznate nejakou hru jako rLines? Tj neco jako five or more s tim rozdilem, ze se zobrazuji pozice a barvy pristich kulicek
<skurakai> zatim to spoustim pod Wine, ale casto to pada
<skurakai> musim bezet - ahoj vsem
<mirfil> ahoj
<mirfil> nevi nekdo email na podporu na gmail?
<mirfil> nechodi mi email na gmail pres smtp
<supersasho> nazdar vospolok hosi a amynka :)
<supersasho> mirfil: myslis email na gmali tech support?
<[ZOMB]> starejbar_: dej nejaky odlehceny WM
<freax> aaaah... prooc :( chci si koupil lenovo netbook a koukam, ze ten kterej chci, Ideapad S10-3s delaj s procesorem Atom N475 a N550... jenze u N550 ho maj jen v hnusnej ruzovej, nebo v nejakej blbej fialovej... OMFG!!! ja chci obyc cernej... proc to takhle zprasili... :( a kupovat si jen kvuli barve slabsi procak mi prijde dost blby :(
<[ZOMB]> no to dost :)
<supersasho> yajohny: vitaj :)
<yajohny> ola
<yajohny> supersasho: oficialne?
 * [ZOMB] je zvedavej co znej vyleze :)
<supersasho> yajohny: myslis to privitanie alebo Squezee?
<yajohny> supersasho: squeeze
<supersasho> jj ofico :)
<yajohny> konecne sa rozmrazi testing
<supersasho> http://debian.org/News/2011/20110205a
<yajohny> Distributor ID:	Debian
<yajohny> Description:	Debian GNU/Linux 6.0 (squeeze)
<yajohny> Release:	6.0
<yajohny> Codename:	squeeze
<yajohny> este furt nemam sid
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: odstraneni radku doreseno, je to vcelku jednoduchy nakonec :)
<FrostyX> [ZOMB]: my jsme ti vsichni verili :)
<[ZOMB]> FrostyX: me to bylo jasny ;))
<mirfil> supersasho: ano myslim na tech podporu:)
<supersasho> mirfil: neviem ci nieco take maju, a ako kukam na gug si uz pisal :)
 * [ZOMB] TODO BASH script - http://pastebin.com/grLaV9Vr (takova spatlanina, ale frci to ;-) )
<mirfil> nevi nekdo o nejake komorni akcicce na morave?
<[ZOMB]> mirfil: tj trosek sirokej pojem ne? :D
<Daviidek> cc all
<fory> To je ten chlup, co se vcera ptal a dal tomu 4 minuty ne? :D
<[ZOMB]> trha rekordy :)))
<supersasho> jj to je tusim on :-D
<fory> To je vul. 
<[ZOMB]> priste se joine, hodi flood a quitne v jedny minute, se vsadim :D
<fory> xD
<supersasho> dve minuty to boli minule, teraz minuta :-D
<[ZOMB]> :))
<supersasho> logaritmicky ide na to :)
<starejbar> hm tak jsem si prave upgradnul kubuntu 8.04 na 9.10 a uplne me to rozhodilo :-/
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: imho trosek k hovnu zmena hosta po pripojeni na chany ne? :)
<Amynka> coze?
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: jo takhle no jo
<Amynka> ja za to muzu ze to spadlo?
<Amynka> :D
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: ;)
<[ZOMB]> Amynka: uz jsem to chtel kopirovat ;)
<Amynka> neni to khovnu
<Amynka> [ZOMB]: treba me nekdo bude whoisovat
<Amynka> za tr idny
<Amynka> a neuvidi ze sem vlezla na chan
<[ZOMB]> jn :)
<[ZOMB]> jak to maj tyhle chany s logama? jen user text?
<supersasho> na dnes to balim, majte sa pekne :)
<[ZOMB]> :0
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-30
<orvi> Já bych chtěl linux právě poznat i ze stránky terminálu :) Ale pokaždé když se o něco pokusím narozím na chybu :/
<FrostyX> orvi: aha. v prvni rade bych se teda zkusil podivat do souboru README nebo INSTALL. byvaji tam instrukce ... pokud vsechno delas podle nich, tak zkus googlit tu chybu no ..
<orvi> V install bohužel na toto téma nic nebylo, takže jsem se rozhodl pro tu jednoduší verzi, a to tedy ten balíček. Ale mám problém s tím programem. Nezobrazuje háčky a čárky a to je docela problem :/ :)
<orvi> Aha, on mi terminál všeobecně nepodporuje tyto znaky.
<FrostyX> ted si uzijes trosku magie no :) Kdyz ses chtel neco naucit v terminalu :-D
<FrostyX> jinak sry ze odepisuju po pulhodinkach. Jsem do neceho trosku zazranej
<FrostyX> jdu spat. bb
<orvi> Ouch... Too Hard :D Alespoň mám co dělat :D Jinak Dobré ráno všem :)
<cortex_sk> bre 
<orvi> Nevíte jak hodit do Empathy českej slovník? Nikde jsem to v dokumentaci nenašel :)
 * ZOMBitch http://www.avaaz.org/en/eu_save_the_internet_spread/?cgaPHcb
<SquirrelCZECH> allready there :-)
<ZOMBitch> ;)
<orvi> Dobre večir, nevíte jak v 11.10ce hodit tu luštu s aplikacema v levo do prava? :)
<orvi> *lištu
<ZOMBitch> tj nejakej ten rychlo panel, pravy mysitko nejde?
<orvi> Kdepak, kdybych alespoň věděl název toho panelu... Ale je to nová "inovace" a mě docela na levé straně překáží:)
<ZOMBitch> inovace je unity ... ;)
<ZOMBitch> takze tam napis unity co to hodi za nabidku :)
<ZOMBitch> imho na prave strane bude prekazet jeste vice :P
<ZOMBitch> na notasu jsem tam nekde nasel autoschovavani, to mi docela staci
 * ZOMBitch teda zapne notas ...
<orvi> Já tam auto-hide mám, našel jsem v hledání unity-places ale když na to kliknu tak nic :) Vůbec by mi nevadilo, kdyby šel dát dolu
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> nejde
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> mozna v 12.04 to pujde
<SquirrelCZECH> ale v 11.10 to nejde urcite
<orvi> nedo místo něj použít cairodock
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> solved; next
<SquirrelCZECH> no
 * SquirrelCZECH mel radsi unity 
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, ty ruzne cairodock aspol...
<ZOMBitch> to teda jestli bych mel mezi tema sracema volit, tak teda beru unity taky radsi ... ale tfuj oboje stejnak :P
<SquirrelCZECH> mi pripadaji uz moc... prekombinovane etc...
<orvi> Ještě jedna věc, nechtíc jsem klik na spuštění unity a teď mám panely dva, nevíte jak vypnout ten proces? :d
<SquirrelCZECH> killall unity
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo to radsi ne :D
<ZOMBitch> to ne
<orvi> No do terminálu už unity psát nebudu :D
<ZOMBitch> se podivej co za procesy bezi a killni jen jeden unity
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, alt+f2 gmrun 4ever!
<ZOMBitch> orvi: no to prave budes muset :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jo je good, ale stejnak to moc nepouzivam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ty, ja docela casto :-)
 * SquirrelCZECH si ale ted instaluje backtrack
<orvi> Potom co jsem to od entroval to vypadalo na klasický pád sorry za výraz "exploreru" (ještě nedávno jsem měl widle) a šílenej log v terminalu :d
<ZOMBitch> orvi: bych to videl neco jako: ps -A | grep unity
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, jezis
<SquirrelCZECH> relog
<SquirrelCZECH> reboot
<SquirrelCZECH> a neres to :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: ?
<SquirrelCZECH> tak
<SquirrelCZECH> u neho mi to pripada jednodusi
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jo myslis po padu unity ...
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jo to je fakt :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: mozna staci odhlasit -> prihlasi 
<SquirrelCZECH> jj
<SquirrelCZECH> ale i killall unity
<ZOMBitch> resp na ten panel urcite :)
<SquirrelCZECH> by fungovalo
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze by to resetovalo xka
<ZOMBitch> fakt?
<orvi> No, restart řeší vše, ale přeci jenom se chci naučit linux ovládat :)
<SquirrelCZECH> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> top
<ZOMBitch> orvi: jedno po druhem, najednou to nejde vstrebat stejnak ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> teda, prikaz: "top"
<SquirrelCZECH> najdi si unity procesy
<SquirrelCZECH> vyber si jeden
<orvi> Takže se ptám, jak se dostanu k seznamu bežících procesů D:
<ZOMBitch> -> do terminalu 
<SquirrelCZECH> kill *PID*
<ZOMBitch> orvi: ti to pise, prikaz 'top' v terminalu
<ZOMBitch> z toho vylezes Q nebo CTRL+C
<orvi> ok dik :)
<SquirrelCZECH> no, to jak z toho vylezt je dobra informace ;-)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: u tehle kktin docela jo :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ;-)
<ZOMBitch> vim jak jsem na to prvne cucel a pak zbesile mackal vsechny mozny kombinace klaves :D
<orvi> Dá se nějak nastavit srovnání podle využití CPU, nebo názvu, nebo to pauznout, skáče to jak zběsilí :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: samo to jde, prepinacema ... 'top --help' vypise napovedu
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, ja vetsinou zavrel terminal :-)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: nicmene pouzivanejsi je podobnej nastroj s nazvem 'htop' ma privetivejsi gui
<orvi> J, máš pravdu, je to přehlednější :)
<ZOMBitch> :))
<orvi> A je to :)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: btw s trema terminalama na plose mi vlastne skorem unika duvod gmrun vubec mit, ale tak ... :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak, ja mam vecne neco fullscrene
<SquirrelCZECH> *fullscreen
<SquirrelCZECH> takze plochu moc nevidim
<ZOMBitch> to ja taky, ale jen pres jeden monitor :)
<SquirrelCZECH> no ja mam jen jeden :-P
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jn :D
<orvi> Sorry, ještě sei zaotravuju. podle locale mám vše nastaveno na cs_CZ.UTF-8, ale terminál mi nevypíše háčky ani čárky, ale na vstupu je bere :) Na netu jsem nic nenašel jak na to ...
<ZOMBitch> orvi: locale -a
<ZOMBitch> orvi: locale -av
<orvi> Sorry, hraju si s Compizem a pokaždý změně mi to spadne. locale -av a dál co? :)
<ZOMBitch> to ti vypise jak to mas nastevene :)
<orvi> Co konkrétně mám hledat :)
<ZOMBitch> pokud neco i pres to nehodi vystup s carkama, tak to program proste nebere, nebo nechapu otazku, imho obecne to moc nejde definovat, zalezi co zrovna tvoris :)
<orvi> No psaní všema deseti přes gtypist
<orvi> všechen text s čárkama je špatně zobrazen :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: a gtypist je seznamen s tim ze ma na stdout vypisovat s cz.UTF-8
<ZOMBitch> ?
<orvi> Ou, menší vysvětlení prosím :)
<ZOMBitch> to psani deseti jestli ma nastaveny aby umel vypisovat cesky :)
<orvi> To zaleží jak to zjistím :)
<ZOMBitch> scihnul bych jestli to ma nejaky nastaveni :D
<ZOMBitch> orvi: podle ceho postupujes?
<orvi> Manual :d
<ZOMBitch> orvi: http://www.gnu.org/software/gtypist/gtypist.cs.html?
<orvi> yop :)
<orvi> Nemůže to být stylem písma v Terminálu? :)
<ZOMBitch> by nebralo i vstup
<orvi> Pravda. :)
<ZOMBitch> btw orvi" je to jen 'locale' ...
<orvi> Dočítám se o nějakém příkazu "enca"
<ZOMBitch> orvi: tohle nectes? http://forum.ubuntu.cz/index.php?topic=2524.0 :D
<orvi> kdepak... http://ubuntu.wz.cz/hlavni_stranky/linux_aplikace_tipy.html#spatne_znaky
<ZOMBitch> orvi: na tom foru resi presne tvuj problem, jen kdyby te to zajimalo :P
<ZOMBitch> uz se mi konecne nacet ten tvuj odkaz na wz.cz ...
<orvi> Nic, bez úspěchu.
<orvi> Asi sáhnu po alternativě :)
<ZOMBitch> :)
<orvi> 10.04 Nemá unity, že ? :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-01-31
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi
<SquirrelCZECH> je nejaka moznost jak na tuxovy sprovoznit virtualne widle, ale at maji pristup ke grafice?
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze s virtualboxem to je tezke...
<SquirrelCZECH> asi to vypada na kvm :-(
<Rattten> WMware ma dokonce ovladani pres web
<Rattten> ale neni free
<SquirrelCZECH> njn
<Achab_> hoj ve spolek
<Achab_> nemate nekdo tip jak vychytat cestinu v konsoli?
<Achab_> resp proc se mi blbe zobrazuje?
<[Ratten]> kodovani utf8
<[Ratten]> Cau FrostyX
<FrostyX> hoj
<[Ratten]> rychla odpoved :D
<[Ratten]> zkousel jsi nekdy jquery ?
<FrostyX> rychla odpoved ? Ne
<[Ratten]> celkem fajn :D
<[Ratten]> treba u takoveho schovavani obsahu na strance to samo pozna jestli je schovanej text nebo ne a pouzijes 1 funkci
<FrostyX> jojo, ja to znam, jen jsem v tom nikdy nepsal
<[Ratten]> se pres to snazim udelat vyjizdeci menu ale nak to nejde
<[Ratten]> a pres ccs se mi to nelibi
<SquirrelCZECH> tady mozna nekdo bude vedet
<SquirrelCZECH> je moznost ziskat z FB historii chatu s nejakou osobou?
<halfart> !topic
<halfart> :-(
<[Ratten]> jak se jmenuje takova ta vec co napovida pri psani programu ?
<[Ratten]> takova ta napoveda
<[Ratten]> primo v programu
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-01
<Achab_> chjo irc.anonops je down? jsem se chtel zase pobavit kecama scriptkiddies
<[Ratten]> FrostyX ses tu prosimte ?
<orvi> Dobrý večer. Mám problém, přes GUI mi nejde unmountnout iso, použivám Gmount, nevíte jak to vypnout přes terminál? :)
<FrostyX> [Ratten]: j
<[Ratten]> http://pastebin.com/DFC9zQLh proc mi to v exploreru neche ten text dat doprostred
<[Ratten]> sem to nakonec vyresil <center>  
<FrostyX> protoze explorer je kreten
<[Ratten]> ale i tak
<[Ratten]> proc vubec ty prohlizece to zobrazuji jinak
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-02
<Achab_> nemate tucha proc mi linux na dual boot posunuje hodiny? pokazdy kdyz lognu wokna tak jsem o hodinu nazpet
<orvi> Ahoj chlapy, chtěl bych si po douhý době zahrát WoW. Co je lepší wine, nebo Virtual Machine (pravděpodobně XPčka). VM by bylo asi jednoduší, s wine moc neumím (hlavně co se týče nastavení D9) a PlayOnLinux mi moc nepomohl, nejde mi přes něj wow nainstalovat z ISO (překopíruje se pouze jedno CD ze čtyř).
<Achab> a uz je tady zas votrava
<Achab> mam dotaz fungujete-li nekdo, nejak nemuzu vymysle jak prinutit konzoli aby mi spravne zobrazovala cestinu
<Achab> a google mi s tim taky moc nepomaha, jinak kdyby vam nefungovaly kristalove koule tak mam Kubuntu 10.10
<Achab> kurna se asi budu muset naucit cinsky
<ZOMBitch> orvi: podivej se na wiki, je tam navod pres wine na WoW mam pocit ...
<ZOMBitch> Achab: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/%C4%8Cesk%C3%A1%20znakov%C3%A1%20sada%20v%20konzoli
<ZOMBitch> btw dobre rano idleri :-P
<Achab> btw hoj zombe
<Achab> jinak tu wiki uz louskam, nenapadlo me se mrknout nejdriv tam a strejda google me tam neposlal
<Achab> nejak se pohorsuje
<ZOMBitch> kdo?
<Achab> google
<ZOMBitch> aha :)
<Achab> nebo nema rad wiki.ubuntu
<Achab> :D
<Achab> hmm tak jsem asi lamka
<Achab> a tak mozna ne
<Achab> jeste dame jeden pokus
<SquirrelCZECH> ?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: co ti neni jasny? :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no co dela :D
<ZOMBitch> kazdopadne neco jinyho nez se po nem v navodu chce :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<Achab> hmm tak fakt lamim a navod mi nepomhl :)
<Achab> vysledek je stale stejny
<ZOMBitch> Achab: posli link na navod
<Achab> http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/%C4%8Cesk%C3%A1%20znakov%C3%A1%20sada%20v%20konzoli
<ZOMBitch> :)
<orvi> ZOMBitch: Je tam návod, ale když mountnu ISO s WoWkem a pustím přes wine, dostanu chybovou hlášku :/
<Achab> u wowka si jen zkopiruj funkcni instalaci z woken
<Achab> neda se na konzoli nestavit aby ignorovala cestinu?
<ZOMBitch> Achab: jo to je na konzoli ne na terminal v Xkach :P
<ZOMBitch> orvi: tak chybova hlaska je dost podstatna, tady to i pise co je blbe, ne jako ve widlich jen numero chyby
<Achab> no on ten problem je u obou a ani u jendoho to nevyresilo
<Hexadron> ahoj
<Hexadron> hele nerodi se nova distribuce mi naskocila nejaka aktualizace ale vypl sem ji
<Hexadron> ??
<ZOMBitch> Hexadron: kazdeho pul roku se vydava nova verze ...
<Hexadron> ZOMBitch ano to vim ale nema se vydat az v dubnu?
<Achab> tak to ja jsem uz dva roky pozdadu :)
<ZOMBitch> Hexadron: jj, mas nastaveno upozorneni i na vyvojove verze ;)
<Hexadron> aha tak vyvojove verzi si pockam (ja radsi celou) :-)
<Hexadron> tak ja du zatim
<Achab> jeslti me to nastve tak tu cestinu ze systemu vykopu
<Achab> mno dalsi pokus :)
<TadeasParik> vojtech_t, jsi tu?
<vojtech_t> TadeasParik: jsem
<Achab> mno tak jsem tu cestinu v konzoli/terminalu vyresil tak dokonale ze jsem shodil cely X.ka :D
<Achab> takze mam o zabavu na vecer postarano 
<ZOMBitch> Achab: co tam cece tvoris :D co ti vypise locale?
<Achab> jsem ted na jinym pc ale notes bootne je v nouzaku, na normal boot jen cerna obrazovka a nic neraguje :D
<Achab> proste sikula
<ZOMBitch> tj jaka verze ubuntu?
<ZOMBitch> nebo jestli maj gdm vsechny jeste
<Achab> 10.10 s kde
<ZOMBitch> tak to bude kdm :)
<ZOMBitch> Achab: btw jen tak pro zajimavost, to pismo co mas zvoleny ty cesky znaky podporuje? :)
<orvi> Jak nastavit aby mi terminal pracoval s Pythonem verze 3.2 a né 2.7?:)
<Achab> no kdyz jsem sel podle navodu a hodil jem tam reminus tak se nic nezmenilo
<orvi> Dobry uz to mam :D
<Achab> no du to rozchodit a pisnu z mevrika ;)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: ok :) staci prepsat link :)
<orvi> yop, co mě štve tak na netu jsou tutory na Py2 a né na Py3 a teď nevím v čem mám začít psát :D
<orvi> (české myslím)
<ZOMBitch> kdyz se naucis zaklad na 2.6 tak pak nebude asi prob prebehnout, ikdyz nektere veci jsou samo jinak :)
<ZOMBitch> ale zaroven je i dobre jak to vlastne fungovalo driv :)
<ZOMBitch> ... i dobre vedet ...
<ZOMBitch> :))
<orvi> No ono mít lekci navíc kvůli tomu bach probral proc 2.6tka vyhodí že 7/3 = 2 a 3.2ka vyhodí že 2.3333333333333335 tak je to trochu rozdíl :D
<orvi> *abych
<orvi> Asi plánuju koupit nějakou novější knihu.
<ZOMBitch> jn :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: nebo pak muzes mit dobrej pocit z toho, ze si byl prvni v ceskem 'howto' na python3 :))
<orvi> :D
<Achab> kurna jeste ze funguje aspon textovej rezim
<ZOMBitch> Achab: se cihni na log Xorg ( cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log )
<Achab> hmm nevidim nic podezrelyho
<Achab> spousta kecu sem tam success ale jinak nic
<Achab> hmm tak dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg vyhodi hlasku xserver-xorg je poruseny nebo neni plne nainstalovany :D
<Achab> hmm tak trosku preinstalace pomohlo :)
<Achab> ze ja si s tim vecnym vrtanim nedam pokoj
<orvi> Achab: Kvůli vrtání je Linux krásnej :)
<Achab> no ja to tvrdim taky 
<Achab> ale kdyz ti pak naskoci prazdna obrazovka tak je pruser :)
<orvi> Sakra http://piratskenoviny.cz/?c_id=33578 40 kilásků odemne a já neměl peníze na bus! 
<orvi> Aspoň, že to dopadlo dobře :)
<Achab> sranda jak na nove rikali ze nekolik stovek 
<orvi> Je vidět jak peníze zmůžou vše...
<orvi> exit()
<orvi> sakra
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-03
<[Ratten]> cau.da se nak logovat veskere prikazy co jsou do mysql ?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-04
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<image_> Ahoj, používáte tady někdo Virtualbox?
<TadeasParik> image_, ano, proč?
<image_> Zajímalo by mě, jak jde skopírovat nejen vdi přes vboxmanage, ale s ním také vytvořené snapshoty. Pod Windowsem.
<TadeasParik> image_, sorry, ale na win vůbec neběžím...
<MaxDJs> teoreticky jak dlouho by trvalo smazání 10 GB partišny tímto příkazem - dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/hda bs=16k
<MaxDJs> díky za odpověď
<orvi> Dobrej, prosím, kam se mi připojí iso, když na něj kliknu pravým a dám připojit archiv, nemohu ty složky najít (Ubuntu 11.10). Díky 
<orvi> Nikdo, kdo by mi mohl zodpovědět otázku? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> melo by se pripojit jako mechanika
<orvi> v /media to nei
<orvi> *neni :)
<SquirrelCZECH> tak to je blby :D
<MaxDJs>  připoj ISO soubor pomocí tohoto příkazu - sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <ISO soubor> <cílový adresář> tam si můžeš zvolit konkrétní adresář
<orvi> nelze jelikož se název Iso souboru jmenje "World of Warcraf (Disk 1).iso a terminal ho nechce spravne spracovat a hodí chybu kvůli závorce
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<SquirrelCZECH> -t iso9660 "World of Warcraft (Disk 1).iso" /adresar
<SquirrelCZECH> takove zakladni mezery ve vzdelani :D
<orvi> mám to dát do uvozovek? :)
<MaxDJs> tak si ten soubor přejmenuj třeba jenom na wow.iso a zpracuje ti to
<orvi> mám to na DVd
<SquirrelCZECH> jezis
<SquirrelCZECH> ano, mas to dat do uvozovek...
<SquirrelCZECH> MaxDJs, spatny pristup :-)
<MaxDJs> můžu se zeptat proč je to špatný přístup? :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz mi neco nefunguje tak obejit to at se vyhnu tomu v cem je problem je chyba
<SquirrelCZECH> prejmenovavat soubor jen proto ze ho bash nevezme je spatny pristup
<SquirrelCZECH> zjistit jak udelat at ho bash vezme a nemusim jak blbec menit nazvy souboru = dobry pristup
<MaxDJs> tak samozřejmě já bych to tak udělal, ale chtěl jsem navrhnout řešení, které by bylo co nejpřijatelnější, co do znalostí pro ORVIho
<SquirrelCZECH> ano
<SquirrelCZECH> vzhledme k jeho malym znalostem je nejprijatelnejsi mu je rozsirit
<SquirrelCZECH> nebo chces aby jak blbec prejmenovaval soubory kdyz reseni je tak snadne jako uvozovky?
<SquirrelCZECH> beru kdyby to bylo nejake dlouhe vysvetlovani, ale uvozovky?
<orvi> Jo, nedostatky mám veliké a je hůř, Wine mi nechce spolknout soubor a řešení je obsaženo v několika stránkách anglické literatury a pak, že je Ubuntu - Users Friendly :)
<Achab> orvi stale resis wow?
<orvi> Spíš znova :) Teď na to jdu přes Wine, na VM kašlu, to jsem si víceméně mohl rovnou nechat sedmičky :D 
<Achab> asi takhle jsem taky wowkem jeste trochu postizenej taze jsem to resil uz nekolikrat
<Achab> doku jsem mel notes nvidou tak jsem byl v klidu, proste jsem naohdil wine, bez nejakejch uprav nakopiroval wow z woken a hotovo
<orvi> No to by jsi mi mohl pomoc, hodim ti do zpráv co mi hází terminál po snaze spusti wine installer.exe
<Achab> no a ted co mam atinu, tak jsem to vychytal dualbootem :)
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, pastebin.com
<SquirrelCZECH> a hod to sem
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz uz :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, wine a userfriendly nikdy neslo dohromady
<Achab> zkus to nahodit, ale wowko jsem neinstlaovat uz snad 2 roky :D
<Achab> mam zalozni kopii na externim hdd
<Achab> a z te cerpam :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH a nebavi expeni
<orvi> http://pastebin.com/JN4QCs7i
<SquirrelCZECH> wut?
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, aplikace se nezapne?
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze to vypada tak, ze to hazi jen errory s kteryma to muze fungovat...
<orvi> Hodí chybu .)
<orvi> printu jí :)
<Achab> taky mi to pripada jako klasickej start wowka
<SquirrelCZECH> uprimne
<SquirrelCZECH> u lolka mam ten errorlist tak 10tinasobny
<SquirrelCZECH> teda mel jsem, dokud fungovalo
<Achab> lolko nemam ale wowko dycky pusti techle fixme pres celej teminal :D
<orvi> http://leteckaposta.cz/449988042
<ZOMBitch> ~ Kdo tu hledal soft na editaci videa? koukam pod clankem na odkaz http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/ ale nekoukal jsem na to :)
<SquirrelCZECH> hmm
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, to je blby
<orvi> SquirrelCZECH: Tím máš na mysli co?:/
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1922
<SquirrelCZECH> najdi si svoji verzi
<SquirrelCZECH> a vsude mas navod jak to sprovoznit
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: btw prejmenovat soubory na inteligentni nazvy se da taky napsat do sriptu ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, no to jo, ale tak... :D
<SquirrelCZECH> sorry, ale to ze je v souboru zavorka etc... mas porad
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: :D
<SquirrelCZECH> a kdyz navic ma script pracovat s lidma co pouzivaji widle
<SquirrelCZECH> tak uz vim co mi reknou kdyz jim reknu: "nesmite tam davat soubory se zavorkama jinak to nebude fungovat!!!"
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: vsak takovehle znaky nenecham ani vypsat do vychoziho nazvu ;)
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: po tech letech vysvetlovani jak se ma zhruba soubor jmenovat, jsem radsi zacal psat ten sript :D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH radsi zustane u uvozovek :-P
<orvi> SquirrelCZECH: Tam jsou návody na spuštění WoW, ale mě nejde už instalace :)
<ZOMBitch> taky reseni, rozhodne jednodussi jak escapovat kazdy spec. znak
<Achab> na winehq by mely byt i navody na spusteni instalatoru
<orvi> Achab: Tak jsem slepej :d
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, ono hlavne spusteni aplikace a instalatoru...
<SquirrelCZECH> sounds same to me
<SquirrelCZECH> nicmene na tohle je nejlepsi virtualbox :D
<SquirrelCZECH> s widlema, nainstalovat a spusti v tuxovy
<SquirrelCZECH> lepe receno nainstalovat pres widle do slozky ktera je v tuxovy...
<orvi> Takže je použití VM lepší jak Wine? :)
<SquirrelCZECH> na launchery? jo
<Achab> ne, jen to pod VM nainstaluj a pak to zpouštěj přes wine
<orvi> ok
<SquirrelCZECH> proste na veci ktere nejsou vykonnoste narocne, ale jsou narocne na to at VSE funguje (instalace, etc...) je nejlepsi VM
<SquirrelCZECH> na veci kde ti nevadi ze neco malo nefunguje ale potrebujes vykon (hry samotne) mas lepsi wine
<Achab> a na samotne hry je nej Widows :D
<SquirrelCZECH> no...
 * SquirrelCZECH nerad widle :D
 * Achab taky ne
<orvi> tak jdu hledat XPy. Jinak na ubuntu.cz je k WoW návodu řečeno, že je lepší použít OpenGL ale na WineHQ píšou že je ha plynulejší na D9, víte o návodu pro wine jak nainstalovat poslední balík D9tek? :) Nejlíp v češtině, v angličtině sem našel hodně návodu ale moc se neorientuju :)
<SquirrelCZECH> eeeee
<SquirrelCZECH> naucit se anglicky?
<SquirrelCZECH> naucit se jak funguje wine?
<SquirrelCZECH> pouzit google?
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Achab> zeptat se googlu jak pre wine pouzit soft kterej uci anglicky?
<Achab> eeeeee
<SquirrelCZECH> ...
<SquirrelCZECH> orvi, Obtain great knowledge to use linux, you must.  !
<orvi> SquirrelCZECH: I know it :)
<orvi> Ale nic není ze dne na den :)
<SquirrelCZECH> pycu
<FrostyX> lidi, jak resite filtrovani obsahu na strankach ? Mate nejaky univerzalni zpusob, nebo to pokazde napisete aby to nejak sedelo na konkretni pripad, nebo jak ? Potrebuju nejaky hint
<SquirrelCZECH> pockat, jak filtrovani obsahu na strankach?
 * SquirrelCZECH ted presne nevi co FrostyX chce
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: webrowser? adblock plus 
<Achab> v nejhorsim pripade Links?
<FrostyX> Mozna jsem se blbe vyjadril, ale nenapadlo me lepsi pojmenovani. Pisu web a potrebuju tam udelat filtrovani obsahu. Dejme tomu, ze bych chtel udelat filtrovani uzivatelu, tak bych tam chtel dat, aby si uzivatel mohl vybrat treba jen lidi z toho a toho kraje, soucasne ze to budou lidi ve veku 20-25 let, atd .... tohle filtrovani myslim :)
<FrostyX> sry jsem trochu unaveny, nemyslelo mi to. Nedoslo mi, ze vas napadne filtrovani obsahu jako je flash, js a dalsi ptakoviny :-D
 * SquirrelCZECH se proto radsi zeptal
<SquirrelCZECH> nevim, nejspis bych pouzil tagy :D
<SquirrelCZECH> jakoze, kazdy kus obsahu bude moc obsahovat autorem pridane tagy
<SquirrelCZECH> a pak se to filtruje jen podle tagu
<SquirrelCZECH> :-)
<ZOMBitch> ~jn
 * ZOMBitch se do webu radsi nejak extra nesere :D
 * SquirrelCZECH na za nazor ze tagy jsou genialni system
<SquirrelCZECH> *ma
 * Achab dela do svestek
 * FrostyX by se nejradsi odstehoval do prirody, snedl co by ulovil a notebook rozslapal ..
<FrostyX> ale neda se ... musim odmaturovat :-D
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma napad na web
<SquirrelCZECH> jen to dodelat
<SquirrelCZECH> jinak, myslite ze by mi nekdo neco rekl kdybych mel parser z jinych webu?
 * SquirrelCZECH ova idea je ziskat z webu jen obsah clanku (php trida pro kazdy web?) a vsechny ty clanky by jeho web udelal stejne, tak jak mu vyhovuji (vzhled) a bez reklam a otravnych odkazu...
<ZOMBitch> idea pekna :)
<Achab> a hned mas na krku symetralu
<SquirrelCZECH> symetral?
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, jeste to napsat :D
<SquirrelCZECH> ja bych to tak nejradsi vymyslel, jak by to fungovalo, co by se delo jak...
<SquirrelCZECH> a nekdo at to za mne napise
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Achab> to chce par bastliru
<SquirrelCZECH> s tim ze moje oblibena cast
<SquirrelCZECH> pamatovalo by si to co jsem cetl a co ne
 * Achab by rekl ze v bedne je pekny prd
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: takze zase cokie ...
<SquirrelCZECH> cokie?
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch, wut?
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: jak si to bude pamatovat jinak? :)
<Achab> susenku
<SquirrelCZECH> a prieco?
<SquirrelCZECH> vzhledem k tomu ze to neni verejny web ale pro me ucely tak je susenka zbytecna
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: vim prd, necham si to vysvetlit :)
<SquirrelCZECH> proste na konec kazde funkce ktera slouzi k vygenerovani obsahu clanku da = mark_readed()
<SquirrelCZECH> takze v db webu bude vse na zacatku neprectene a v momente kdy jednou z jakehokoliv zarizeni kliknu na clanek a prectu si ho tak ho preznaci na "readed"
<SquirrelCZECH> co jineho chcete resit?
<ZOMBitch> jasny pohoda :)
 * Achab uz to ma :D
<ZOMBitch> :)
<SquirrelCZECH> jenom mne napada
<SquirrelCZECH> ze z toho ti majitele webu proste nebudou nadseni
<SquirrelCZECH> protoze tohle obchazci jejich jediny zdroj prijmu = reklamy :D
<Achab> na drouho stranu bys to mohl povazovat za obdobu rss
<ZOMBitch> +1 & adblock dela to same ne?
<Chinese_soup> ano
<ZOMBitch> proste zastavim pristup reklamy ke me, cau nazdar parky
<SquirrelCZECH> ano
<SquirrelCZECH> ale mas tam jeden rozdil
<SquirrelCZECH> vlastne... nemas
<SquirrelCZECH> sorry, fail :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Achab, advanced :D
<SquirrelCZECH> Achab, s tim ze ta RSSka by mohla slouzit k tomu aby to fungovalo...
<ZOMBitch> takze mi mozna i prijde jednodussi kliknout si na blokovat reklamu v ousku reklamy nez to predelavat na kazdou stranku? nebo to chapu jeste jinak?
<SquirrelCZECH> kdyz to beres takhle tak jo
<SquirrelCZECH> ale ja treba mam svuj nazor na to jak by mel vypadat clanek
<SquirrelCZECH> bez ruznych veci okolo, odkazu, reklam...
<SquirrelCZECH> no nic, gn
<Achab> tak ted jsi ho znechutil :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> jo, no
<Chinese_soup> chudak
<orvi> Prosim, jak ve VirtualBoxu zvětším úložiště pro widle když jsem zvolil dynamickou velikost? :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: imho od toho je dynamicky ... mas jen urceni stropu
<orvi> ZOMBitch: A to po instalaci už nezvětším, že? :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: omg ctes to je tam o dynamickym disku napsany?
<ZOMBitch> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/UserManual.pdf
<orvi> Tak sorry, že se ptám ;)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: se ptej klido dal, ale na veci ktery nemas napsany primo pred ocima ;)
<orvi> No, tu příručku jsem nečetl a ono zeptat se a dostat odpověď kterou dávno znáte na jednoduchou otázku je rychlejší a snadší jak louskat manuáli v AJ
<ZOMBitch> hm -> manual [HTML v.] -> hledat 'dynamic' -> translator = 60 sec ;)
<ZOMBitch> jeste nemas zazityho manualovyho ducha :D
<ZOMBitch> u linuxu si docela poctes :P
<orvi> To je mi jasný, akorád už jsem z něho v posledních dnech nervní :D
<ZOMBitch> tj jen uvodni naval :D
<orvi> Vidiš, te jsem doinstaloval xpy a stejně nemůžu ten instaler rozchodit :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-02-05
<ZOMBitch> :D
<orvi> A problém solved, DVD hozeno do koše :D Takže né chyba linuxu :D No to mě ... Celej večer strávenej nad poškrábanym mediem :D
<Chinese_soup> :))))
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> :D
<orvi> Dete někdo v Sobotu protestovat na hrad? :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: dvdisaster ... ;) nebo sosnout image znovu :)
<orvi> ZOMBitch: Už tahám rozbalenou verzi, ať to nemusím instalovat. :) Jen se chci k těm rozbalenejm verzim zeptat. Není pak potřeba do Wine přidat registr nebo tak? :)
<Chinese_soup> co to vlastne instalujes?
<Chinese_soup> nejak jsem tu nebyl a liny cist backlog :)
<ZOMBitch> orvi: hele ja pres wine zkousel kdysi nejakyho easy winAIM klienta a od ty doby to nejak nepotrebuju k nicemu, takze s tim neporadim sry :)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: WoW
<ZOMBitch> orvi: kamosuv srv, kdysi tam bylo vsecho ke stazeni www.am0k.cz, scihni nevim ... 'wow' je pro me leda citoslovce uzasu :))
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: achj
<Chinese_soup> *ach
<ZOMBitch> what? :D
<Chinese_soup> co what?
<Chinese_soup> jinak mně wine shazuje Xka
<Chinese_soup> od te doby co mam Mesa3D
<Chinese_soup> i kdyz to treba vubec akceleraci nevyuziva :)
<ZOMBitch> jen tak koukam na to procvicovani zvuku :))
<orvi> Už jsem se chtěl radovat že alespoň CSko jsem rozchodil :D Marně, tak jdu zase googlit :D
<ZOMBitch> orvi: btw pres tohle to nefacha? http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/PlayOnLinux
<orvi> Přes něj sem to nezkoušel, kouknu jestli je cs v seznamu
<orvi> Ha, naskočilo to normálně přes wine, ještě musím stahnout ten font aby se mi zobrazil text v menu :)
<ZOMBitch> menu proklikas po pameti ne? :D
<orvi> Nejde kliknout :D jenom to pouští zvuk po přejetí :D
<ZOMBitch> aspon neco ale :D
<orvi> Jo no :D
<Chinese_soup> nakonec beztak zjistis, ze ti OpenGL nefunguje a budes mit 5 fps :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> stejne tak Direct3D a nakonec budes hrat kosticky na cpu renderu
 * ZOMBitch nastesti hraje jen quake-live
 * Chinese_soup nastesti hraje jen supertux a CS ma na starem kramu s WinXP :)
<Chinese_soup> takze to jen, se tam moc nehodi, ale chtel jsem byt taky cool a in :(
<ZOMBitch> :D
<orvi> Přes co můžu házet soubory z ubuntu do VB? :)
<Chinese_soup> pres cokoliv
<ZOMBitch> :D
<Chinese_soup> vsak je to pravda
<Chinese_soup> nic k smichu tu neni
<ZOMBitch> jn
<Chinese_soup> !
<ZOMBitch> osobne volim opacnej postup ale, z VB lezu na uloziste :)
<orvi> To budu muset přes Total Commander že? :)
<ZOMBitch> treba
<ZOMBitch> pruzkumnik, prikazova radka + copy :)))
<orvi> Jaký písmeno má uložiště ubuntu? :)
<orvi> nebo spíš jak se do něj leze :d
<ZOMBitch> podle toho jaky uloziste, pocitam chces sdilenou slozku nebo tak neco, VB ji fixluje mam pocit... po naistalovani addons
<orvi> No super by bylo kdybych mohl procházet vše co je v /home/user
<ZOMBitch> orvi: virtualni PC musi byt vypnute! nastedne:
<Chinese_soup> nastydne?
<ZOMBitch> nastaveni -> sdilene slozky -> pridat definici nove slozky (ikonka slozky se zelenym +) 
<ZOMBitch> *nasledne :D
<orvi> ok dik :)
<Chinese_soup> nz
<Chinese_soup> solved; next; gn
<Achab> no tady se to v noci rozjelo :-)
<Chinese_soup> sure
<ZOMBitch> tady to jede vetsinou v noci :D
<Achab> no skoda ze jsem pred pulnoci vytuhl :D
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Achab> :D
<rostyk> Je normální, že je "centrum softwaru pro Ubuntu" tak hrozně pomalé? Nebo je někde chybka? Mám poslední verzi Ubuntu..
<windors> nazdar mám kubuntu 11.10 a v linuxe som nováčik...a môj problém spočíva v tom že mi nejde software center...všetky aplikácie inštalujem cez terminál...ale potrebujem nainštalovať aplikáciu z 3 strany a neviem to cez terminál urboiť :D nejaký help?:) prosím
<Chinese_soup> 3 strany = jine repo, or wat?
<Chinese_soup> *jine nez oficialni / vychozi
<windors> yop...iné repositáre..čiže od partnerov canoncialu etc
<Chinese_soup> hodis je do /etc/apt/sources.list a das apt-get update nebo pouzijes add-apt-repository 
<windors> no problém je že neviem od koho tá aplikácia je :D konkrétne som chcel nainštalovať skype
<Chinese_soup> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<Chinese_soup> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Chinese_soup> zdroj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Chinese_soup> popripade tady navod s nejakym skype ofic. repozitarem http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-from-skype-repository.html
<windors> chinese dík mám to :)
<Chinese_soup> není zač
<windors> hmm ale mám otázku a tá znie odkiaľ si zobral ten link na archív?
<Chinese_soup> 17:04:52 <Chinese_soup> zdroj: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<windors> moja nepozornosť :D tak ešte raz ďakujem
<Chinese_soup> eště raz není zač
 * SquirrelCZECH gives ioni a hampster
<windors> nazdar, môžete mi poradiť nejaký soft pre kompresiu v kubuntu?
#ubuntu-cz 2013-01-29
<mirda> ahoj, kdyz mi spadl firefox a ztratil se soubor sessionrestore.js na zasifrovanym home tak to asi nepujde obnovit treba pres ext4magic?
<mirda> home mam ext4 a je zasifrovany tou ubunti funkci jak se to nastavuje pri instalaci
<ZOMBitch> mirda: ten soubor se jmenuje sessionstore.js ... :)
<ZOMBitch> takze te nijak nezachrani, leda ze hledas neco z historie :)
<mirda> ZOMBitch: jo, dik, spletl jsem ten nazev
<mirda> v tom souboru jsou ulozeny vsechny otevreny stranky kdyz mas firefox nastavenej tak, ze pri otevreni obnovi predchozi relaci, takze mas otevreny vsechny stranky tak jak byly kdyz zavres firefox
<mirda> nevim proc se to stalo ale sekl se pocitac, spadl firefox a minecraft a pak pocitac pokracoval jako by se nic nestalo
<ZOMBitch> mirda: uz je mi to jasny, ja to resim spravcem relaci od tabmixu
<mirda> a vsechny otevreny stranky byly pryc, bylo jich nekolik desitek
<ZOMBitch> mozna toho bylo moc a jeblo se to zrovna v zapisu toho souboru
<mirda> asi jo, myslim si ale ze pocet stranek by nemel bejt problem protoze parkrat jsem tam mel jeste vic stranek a v pohode, problem byl v tom ze ten firefox spadl nebo byl nasilne ukoncen
<ZOMBitch> mirda: zatim jsem nenasel zminku o tom, ze by to nemelo jit ... viz http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/bezpe%C4%8Dnost/%C5%A1ifrovan%C3%BD_domovsk%C3%BD_adres%C3%A1%C5%99 chapu tak,ze pokud budes prihlaseny melo by to jit :)
<mirda> ZOMBitch: nastroje pro obnovu smazanejch souboru (nebo predchozich verzi podle zurnalu) obvykle vyzaduji nepripojeny oddil
<ZOMBitch> hm, to me nenapadlo :D
<mirda> ale napadlo me ze bych v live cd pripojil ten sifrovanej adresar a pak pomoci mount bych zjistil jaky device to je a s nim bych delal nejaky kouzla
<ZOMBitch> no cece tomu nedavam moc nadeji
<mirda> no zkusim to potom
<ZOMBitch> ale vim prd, radsi to zkus :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-02
<mirda> ahoj
<mirda> ZOMBitch: zkousel jsem obnovit ten soubor pomoci ext4magic ale nepochodil jsem, problem je ten ze ten sifrovanej home je ulozenej ve slozce ~/.Private, ne v nejakym zarizeni (blokovym souboru)
<BlindP> ahoj, nevite jak v xubuntu 12.04 nastavit aby po restartu zustalo zaskrtnuty "povolit mobilni sirokopasmava pripojeni"?
<mirda> BlindP: a ono se po restartu zrusi?
<mirda> google nevi?
<BlindP> mirda: jj odskrtne se, nemuze to byt tim, ze chvili trva nez se probere usb modem?
<BlindP> mirda: asi jsem to nasel, sorry - http://askubuntu.com/questions/82255/how-do-i-permanently-enable-mobile-broadband-on-boot
<mirda> BlindP: pohoda, jestli ti to pomuze tak to je super
<mirda> v xubuntu jsem mobilni net resit nemusel, na ubuntu si uz moc nevzpominam, ted v kubuntu proste jen zapnu bluetooth, v network manageru vyberu mobilni pripojeni a je to, v ubuntu to bylo podobny
<mirda> tedka v kde to je tak, ze kdyz mam vyply bt tak mobilni pripojeni se v seznamu neukazuje, v nastaveni to ale je porad
<mirda> BlindP: mozna to je tim, ze pri bootu proste nemas pripojen ten modem (mobil) nebo nemas aktivni bluetooth
<BlindP> mirda: pripojen je, ale chvili trva nez zacne fungovat, nemuzu to ted vyzkouset, ale myslim, ze to je ono. jsem rad, ze jede, byl to boj :) (k3772 od vodafonu)
<mirda> aha, tak to bude fajn kdyz to automaticky pojede :)
#ubuntu-cz 2013-02-03
<mirda> fail, hledam ovladace na MB h61m-s2pv a hledam je na strankach msi :D
#ubuntu-cz 2014-01-27
<Ratten> tak to se vybira pri logovani 
<Ratten> gnome 2D
<shallow> v 13.10 to uz asi neni
<shallow> xfce som si tam dal
<shallow> ale grafika je nejaka rozpadnuta
<shallow> mam to v kvmku pustene, vnc vystup, cirrus driver
<shallow> kazdopadne, konzola je pouzitelna. xfce panely su rozpadnute
<shallow> unity vypadalo opacne, gtk OK, terminal shit
<shallow> porobim screenshoty dnes ak sa chcete zasmiat :D
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-29
<martasbncz> ..brej den vespolek
<martasbncz> položím se na vcelku nenáročný dotaz..jak vyčistit systém a optimalizovat jej (používám localepurge a bleachbit)
<martasbncz> máte někdo lepší řešení ?
<martasbncz> ..tak ještě jednodušší dotaz :-D žije tu někdo ? ...rofl
<potion> moc ne :)
<potion> no ja moc necistim :) ak cistim tak rucne od sracek  co som si sam natahal :D
<potion> ale ako tak pozeram tak ten prvy co pises cisti system akurat od localizacnych suborov, ze ti zmaze cinstinu zo systemu...
<potion> tym sa asi moc neusetri 
<potion> v dnesnej dobe ked su k dispozicii velke disky ...
<potion> neakych 200MB asi nehraje moc roli
<potion> a ten druhy, bleachbit, no cache a historiu z browsru si zmazes aj rucne dost lahko
<potion> este mozno pouzi apt-get autoclean
<potion> a  apt-get autoremove
<potion> zmaze .deb baliky ktore uz system nepouziva
<potion> a pak co pouzivam je prikaz  du -sh /*  a prejdem si rucne adresare ktore su podozrivo velke a premazem sracky (ale zas tam zvyknu byt len veci ktore si sam nastahujes, alebo nainstalujes rucne zo sourcu/gitu)
<potion> cau
<martasbncz> potion: juj,díky,hodil jsem na chvíli hlavu do polštáře :-)
<martasbncz> tak valim na to... díkes
#ubuntu-cz 2015-01-31
<martasbncz> zdarec ve spolek
<martasbncz> věděl by někdo,jak mít přehled o pingu na trase on-line ?
<martasbncz> už mě nějak nebaví mít tu otevřených 10 konzolí,či terminálů :-(
<potion> traceroute seznam.cz
<potion> ?
<martasbncz> potion traceroute Ti ukáže jen cca 3 pingy..já potřebuju on-line
<martasbncz> fuul time
<potion> nerozumiem co tym myslis online
<martasbncz> vypíše ping na trase pro každý hop
<potion> no mne traceroute vypise aj 15 hopov
<martasbncz> spokojil bych se klidně i s dvou sekund periodou
<martasbncz> potion ..ehmm,nejde o hopy ..jde o to jak mít přehled o jejich aktuálím pingu
<martasbncz> to je ten problém..png na jakékoliv cíl v trase
<martasbncz> potion asi to vezmu trošku krutě,ale představ si,že bys měl traceroute jako linku,kde by Ti každej bod sdělil aktuální ping
<potion> jop
<martasbncz> a to atualizovaný  po sekundě :-)
<potion> skus shell script
<potion> http://pastebin.com/fjDjH9ft
<martasbncz> fiha,prubnu..o tom jistá
<martasbncz> ale jak na to koukám,to bude chtít přepsat.-)
<potion> hento prejde len raz, ale ak tam pridas este neaky while (1) do ...  done a medzi tie ... das ten for
<potion> tak to bude do nekonecna
<potion> pak neake echo "\n" aby si si odsadil kazde kolecko vypisu
<potion> a tak
<potion> jj neake upravi bude treba, to som len tak narychlo zbuchal
<martasbncz> však jsem říkal...přepsat
<martasbncz> ..ale i tak díky...hodím si to do úkolu
<potion> np
<martasbncz> nějaké grafion vyjádření by Tě nenapadlo ?.-)
<potion> ako grafion ? myslis aby to trochu vyzeralo ?
<potion> :)
<martasbncz> nějaké grafiko scheme :-)
<martasbncz> poslyš,jsi asi jediný kdo reaguje,to je tu to tak mrtvé ?
<potion> nechapem co mylsis grafiko :o
<potion> jj je :D
<martasbncz> a do frasa..
<potion> a co tym myslis tym grafiko scheme?
<martasbncz> tak asi tahle,mám tu nespolehlivo isp,potřebuju si ohlidat jeho servery v pingu on.line a najít chybu
<martasbncz> zatím mi tu běží 6 konzolí a jen podle nich odhaduji,který začne haprovat
<martasbncz> chci to mít tak nějak pohromadě
<potion> no a daj este ipcky, alebo hosty tych servrov co chces monitorovat
<martasbncz> mám obavy,že to nenaskonuješ,ale aj tak dám..10.255.2.49 
<martasbncz> 10.57.255.182: icmp_seq=20228 ttl=61 time=3.07 ms
<martasbncz> 64 bytes from 10.57.255.182
<martasbncz> ..se to z těch konzolí nedá tak rychlo zobrať :-)
<martasbncz> grafická stavba,co by zobrazila ping na cestě..to je to oč tu jde
<martasbncz> :-D vím,nemám lehké cíle.. ale je na čem pracovat
<potion> hele skus toto este, prepis si tie hosty co tam su hore v tom riadku na tvoje a mrkni ci to takto staci
<potion> http://pastebin.com/49Xh1f6d
<martasbncz> mno,tohle už zkusím,zní to lépe jak první vydání :-)..díky
<potion> ked tak na to pozeram tak mozno stacilo pouzit fping host1 host2 host3 
<potion> akurat to pak ale nepise ten datum s casom kedy to bolo pingane
<martasbncz> dnes jsem si hrál s http://www.speedguide.net/articles/linux-tweaking-121 a http://antmeetspenguin.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/high-performance-linux-router.html
<martasbncz> zatím jsem to neschodil,ač jsem bobky měl :-)
<martasbncz> máš nějaké rady ohledně narychlení systému ?..btw,mi drží systém na OC z 1 600 na 2 600 GHz (drží až do 3 200,ale nechci honit zbytečně celer 420)
<potion> no neviem v dnesnej dobe sa moc uz neoplati taktovat procak nie ?
#ubuntu-cz 2015-02-01
<martasbncz> no,pravda to je...to jen abych stačil výkonu dvou-čtyřjader
<martasbncz> nějak se min
<martasbncz> mi nechce kupovat jiné CPU i když deska to podporuje
<potion> no a taky zalzi co ti na to bezi
<potion> ak tam rendrujes neake 3d veci tak sa procak asi hodi, ale ak tam mas neaku webku, ftpko a par servrovich neakych veci tak ten procak az tak nepotrebujes
<martasbncz> ftp/web/kraviny a virtual 
<potion> jo tak to neni velka zataz asi
<martasbncz> ne,není,si to užívám...
<martasbncz> new cpu si plánujem do roku 2015-16
<martasbncz> debian/ubuntu je skromné :-D
<Noxvil> zde muzu cesky?
<potion> jop
<potion> ale odpovedat budem slovensky ak nevadi :)
<Noxvil> mam par otazek zodpovi je nekdo? rad bych si doma udelal mini server. chci tam mit data jako filmy dokumenty atd. zaroven z toho chci udelat branu pro internet pro ostatni zarizeni. a v neposledni rade bych tam chtel mit ftp server. zajima me nazor jaky software pouzit budu potrebovat ftp server web server aby nemusel kvuli koukani na video stahovat film do telefonu a normalne si ho prehral jako treba na youtube v ramci site a pak 
<Noxvil> nejsem zadny specialista jenom je to muj konicek zadny programovani neumim 
<Noxvil> myslite ze to pro me bude tezke
<Noxvil> ?
<Noxvil> mam stazeny ubuntu na server rad bych vse delal v grafickem rozhrani je to rozumne nebo se mam radsi naucit poradne terminál?
<potion> no na server je vzdy lepsie pouzit terminal
<Noxvil> tak ano ale nechci se ucit terminal pokud je to takove to ,,domací,, vytvarení
<Noxvil> a pokud budu neco delat vzdy to bude primo na tom serveru nebudu to delat nekde z daleka
<potion> otazka je, ale ci nebude lepsie v tvojom pripade pouzit neaky media server
<potion> Noxvil: jasne, ale taky ftp server som nastavoval vzdy v prikazovom riadku, to iste web server
<potion> znamena ze je jedno ci to bude localne, alebo cez ssh (vzdialene pripojenie)
<Noxvil> tez sem nad tim premyslel nasel jsem si software FreeNAS ktery umi udelat sdileni souboru ale neumi udelat web server
<potion> jop no skus http://xbmc.en.softonic.com/
<potion> xbmc mrknut
<potion> ale neviem ako to bude s tym aby si to xbmc premenil na router este aj
<Noxvil> jde mi totiz o to ze mam nekolik telefonu s androidem a mam tam MX player a kdyz se divam na video na vebu on si precte zdroj a spusti mi to v playeru a nepousti to ve flash
<potion> a jo, ono to je priamo software, som myslel ze cela distribuce (to xbmc)
<potion> takze to nebude problem rozbehat potom aj routovanie na tom linux
<potion> kludne ubuntu + xbmc
<Noxvil> ten player je vybornej a chtel bych si tam vytvorit stranku kde bude seznam tech filmu a vseho a vzdy bych si jen skoukl video bez toho aniz bych ho musel stahovat nekam do telefonu naporad
<potion> jop jasne
<potion> pockaj ja skusim to xbmc rozbehat u seba co to je zac :)
<potion> ale myslim ze by to mohlo byt to co hladas (teda aspon na tie filmy)
<Noxvil> to nezkousej
<Noxvil> na media centa jsem se taky dival
<Noxvil> ale nemam na to televizi
<Noxvil> a nikde to streamovat nechci
<Noxvil> nevim jak presne ti to popsat
<Noxvil> pokud mas android tak kdyz jsi treba na FB nebo na netu a pustis si video na YT tak se ti automaticky nacte v aplikaci na tomhle zpusobu funguje ten player on nacte zdroj ale pusti to v aplikaci stahuje data a behem toho prehrava jakmile skonci video smaze temp soubor a vrati te to do prohlizece
<Noxvil> kvuli tomu chci web server dal bych si tam nejakou knihovnu ktera je free http://jodacame.com/demos/yme/ asi neco takoveho
<potion> jop a media centrum tak nefunguje ?
<potion> ze mas media centrum pustene, a pripojis sa knemu cez android
<potion> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.pg.cinetube
<Noxvil> ano ale uz musim mit zase jejich prehravac ne?
<potion> pokial to spravne chapem, tak ty mas media server (na servru) a knemu sa pripojis cez android a pustis si priamo stream z media servra
<potion> no bud tuto apku
<potion> no ale pisu tam ze cez mx player sa tam mozes pripojit
<Noxvil> aha
<Noxvil> to by bylo fajne
<Noxvil> ve finale potrebuju akorad seznam danych video nekde kde budou ulozene na serveru ale abych to nemusel hledat prez ftp tak to mit na webove strance kdyz na ten odkaz kliknu tak si ho muzu zkopirovat a prenyst do MX playeru jako sítovy proud a player si to z toho uloziste nacte
<Noxvil> ftp budu mut jen pro zpravu tech souboru na serveru kvuli presouvani atd
<potion> jop jasne
<potion> tak to ti staci aj zaklad apache
<potion> ako web server
<potion> jemu nstavis default directory na adresar kde mas filmy a potom si tam povolis indexaciu suborov
<potion> no ale ostal by som u servru bez grafickeho rozhrania
<potion> teda pokial ktomu neplanujes mat pripojeny monitor a ine veci
<potion> ze to bude len box dakde v rohu pokoje
<Noxvil> udelal jsem obrazek hnedka ho uploadnu
<Noxvil> http://www.dkp.g6.cz/obrazky/srv.png  asi takto bych to chtel
<potion> adsl router asi budes musiet pouzit, inak by si musel mat neaku specialnu kartu v kompe
<potion> jasne to je ale inak v pohode hento
<Noxvil> adsl ma prez telefoní kabel to by nemel byt problem ne kdyz bych tam mel modem kartu
<potion> jop to by asi nemusel byt
<Noxvil> 	WAN Information	   	    - DSL Mode:	ADSL_2plus  	    - Annex Type:	ANNEX B  	    - IP Address:	46.13.194.146  	    - IP Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.255  	    - Default Gateway:	89.24.145.106  	    - VPI/VCI	8/48  	LAN Information	   	    - IP Address:	10.0.0.138  	    - IP Subnet Mask:	255.255.255.0  	    - DHCP:	Server
<Noxvil> ale ten server chci mit hlavne jako datovy ten internet by byl jen bonus
<potion> jasne
<Noxvil> neni to uplne to hlavni proc to delam
<potion> inak na taketo ukladanie dat je este super vec owncloud
<potion> synchronizuje to jeden adresar medzi tvojim PC a servrom
<Noxvil> taky jsem na neco takoveho narazil
<potion> da sa na to pristupovat cez web
<potion> a dokonca to ma web aplikaciu ktora vie pristupovat k suborom, a uplodovat
<potion> teda nie web, ale android app
<potion> https://owncloud.org/
<Noxvil> ja jsem mel v planu tam dat http://www.net2ftp.com  ale ten cloud asi bude lepsi
<potion> no to budes moct oboje asi
<potion> ten net2ftp je iba webovi client na ftp
<potion> ale myslim ze ked skusis owncloud tak sa ti bude pacit dost
<Noxvil> nevypada to vubec spatne ale s cloudem jsem zatim nemel zkusenost tak proto jsem mel toho ftp clienta 
<potion> no v prvom rade si tam robehni ubuntu server  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server  a pak sa ponastavuje zvysok
<potion> ono to neni uplne cloud, iba sa to tak vola :)
<Noxvil> a ten owncloud bude fungovat jen v uzavrene siti nebo bude posilat i neco ven skrz internet? nerad bych mel treba svoje fotky nahrane nekde na netu
<potion> nebude nikde posielat
<potion> iba na lanke bude
<potion> ono tak trochu zalezi, ja by som na tvojom mieste na zaciatok nechal pred tym PC ten adsl modem
<potion> ten zabezpeci ze to PC nebude na internete
<potion> lebo ak do PC das modem kartu, tak by sa mohlo stat ze sluzby ktore spustis na tom PC (servru) budu pak dostupne aj z netu
<potion> ale ten owncloud si vytvori uzivatela, das mu meno a heslo a bez neho by sa ti tam nikto nemal dostat do tych veci, ale aj tak je lepsie ak to nebude priamo na nete
<Noxvil> to PC na netu ani byt nemuze ja nemam verejnou adresu takze se na moji IP z venku nelze dostat jako napriklad na server v brne samozrejmne jde se tam dostat kdyz budes chtit
<potion> inak do toho owncloudu mozes potom vytvorit viacej uzivatelov
<potion> no ako podla toho co si tu pastol, tak tvoj ADSL router ma verejnu IP 46.13.194.146
<potion> akurat ma veskeri pristup z netu zakzany
<Noxvil> tak to zkus jestli ti to neco udela
<Noxvil> me by to zajimalo
<potion> neudela, lebo ten modem ma zakazane pristup z netu
<Noxvil> jasne
<potion> ping 46.13.194.146
<potion> PING 46.13.194.146 (46.13.194.146) 56(84) bytes of data.
<potion> 64 bytes from 46.13.194.146: icmp_req=1 ttl=245 time=25.1 ms
<Noxvil> ale pingovat jde teda jesi to chapu
<potion> ak mu povolis pritup do administrace z netu, tak na tej adrese pojde pak webove rozhranie toho modemu
<potion> jj tak
<Noxvil> aha
<potion> All 1000 scanned ports on 46-13-194-146.tmcz.cz (46.13.194.146) are filtered (848) or closed (152)
<potion> on ma firewall neaky nastaveny
<potion> preto by som ten modem nedaval prec
<Noxvil> ano ten mam zaply
<Noxvil> na routeru
<potion> a nechal modem - PC (server) -> wifi -> domaca siet
<Noxvil> jo
<Noxvil> asi jo asi to tak udelam
<Noxvil> radsi
<Noxvil> no tak ti moc diky
<potion> neni zac, keby si niekedy potreboval s dacim konkretnym helpnut s neakym nastavenim alebo tak tak sa stav
<Noxvil> aspon mam poradne nad cim premyslet
<potion> netreba premyslat, zacni s instalaciu toho ubuntu servra ;)
<potion> za chodu sa to pak ukaze
<Noxvil> to nastavovani asi nebude problem uz jsem mel VPS na wedosu kde jsem si nekolikrat prosel instalaci ubuntu serveru plus zprovozneni teamspeaku
<potion> jop, tak to uz mas neaku skusenost, tak to by pak nemal byt problem
<Noxvil> v ramci moznosti jo sice to neni kdo vic co ale tak vzdy se najde nejaky navod na google atd
<Noxvil> jeste jak funguje wine na linuxu?
<Noxvil> udela to neco jako virtual kde amuluje exe?
<Noxvil> emuluje
<potion> tak neako, ten wine ma v sebe zakladne neake windows kniznice
<potion> a vie pustit niektore exe subory
<potion> ale ja snim nemam moc dobre skusenosti, ak potrebujem skusit nieco na windowse tak mam bud dual boot na notase, alebo mam virtualbox a vnom mam nainstalovany komplet windows
<Noxvil> aha
<Noxvil> no uvidim nevis jestli je Opera pro linux?
<potion> jj je
<Noxvil> tak to je parada
<Noxvil> uz ji pouzivam dlouho a jsem s ni spokojenej a nenavidim chrome a ie
<potion> ja pouzivam firefox a chrome
<potion> ale jasne to je kazdemu podla gusta
<Noxvil> firefox jsem mel kdysi davno tez neni spatny ale chrome me vubec nezaujal nevim proc 
<Noxvil> jedinny z ceho mam strach je ze na ten linux je malo programu ja vim ze uz to neni pravda 
<potion> zdaleka neni
<potion> a inak na server ani nepotrebujes programov vela
<potion> ako si povedal, tam potrebujes mat filmy + ftp + web
<Noxvil> jen skoda ze linux neni vic rozsirenej na osobnich pocitacich
<potion> pak neaku vychytavku ako je owncloud na zalohovanie adresara neakeho
<potion> no ja co mam kamosov tak vsetci pouzivaju linux
<potion> alebo teda 80%
<potion> :)
<potion> vsetko tam je co potrebujes, teda ak nehras hry moc
<Noxvil> ja mel vzdy win uz od 96 roku
<potion> vlc na filmy, audacious na mp3, firefox/opera, openoffice (na dokumenty)
<potion> nj ja som mal tiez windows dlhu dobu
<potion> teraz uz nechcem, a uz vobec ne nove 8 :D
<Noxvil> mam win8 :-D
<Noxvil> ale tak ja jsem hodne hral hry
<Noxvil> cca 4,5 roku WoW
<Noxvil> cca 4-16hodin denne
<potion> ah, no wow asi vie byt dobry zabijak casu
<Noxvil> jenze ted musim do prace uz neni cas hrat takze uz to je taky spis jen tak internet filmy
<Noxvil> dokaze to byt zabijak ale nebyt WoW nikdy by jsme se nedostal k HTML JS php FTP a linuxu
<Noxvil> takze na jednu stranu
<potion> :)
<Noxvil> a jeste jedna dobra zkusenost vim co to je zavislost na PC hrach uz bych to v zivote nechtel zazit
<potion> hehe no to verim
<potion> tiez som jednu dobu hraval, csko a lineage 2 ci ak osa to volalo, nieco ako wow
<potion> ale to bolo tak rok, abo ani ne takze to bolo v pohode
<potion> :)
<Noxvil> jeste jedna vec mam u toho serveru delat raid?
<potion> ee nemusis, ak na to nemas disky
<potion> raid sa oplati ak mas aspon 3 alebo 4 velke disky
<potion> ale stratis tym tak 1/4 kapacity
<Noxvil> mam jeden 3,5" 1TB jeden 2,5" 360gb a jeste budu mit 3,5"120Gb a mozna jeste jeden az dva ale velikost neznam
<potion> no tak to raid nerob urcite
<potion> do raidu je dobre ked mas rovnake disky
<Noxvil> taky jsem si to myslel
<Noxvil> a hlavne prijdu o rychlost ze
<potion> to prave ne keby si mal 4x 1T disky do raid 5 tak to prave vie zapisovat pekne rychlo
<potion> lebo tie data pise postupne na vsetky disky
<potion> ze by sa ti film tahal z 3 diskov naras
<potion> :)
<Noxvil> http://cn130.com/2013/03/experiment-u-wedos/
<Noxvil> hej ale spis bych zvolil zrcadlovy raid kvuli zaloze
<Noxvil> pokud bych nemel zalohu foto napriklad
<potion> jop to jo
<potion> ale to sa ti tiez nespomali
<potion> inak ak by si kupil este jeden 1T tak urcite mozes mirror
<potion> nic idem spat
<potion> tak zatim
<Noxvil> ahoj
#ubuntu-cz 2016-02-05
<xkomczax> cau, chtel jsem se zeptat: jak nejlepe udelat, aby po stisku mnou definovane klavesy v jednom konkretnim programu se do tohoto programu vlozil mnou nastaveny retezec (ktery bych si idealne vzdy ulozil v textovem souboru)
<xkomczax> jakoze zmacknu klavesu a ona mi udela operaci "vlozit". Vlozi to, co je aktualne ulozene v predem definovanem textovem souboru
#ubuntu-cz 2019-01-28
<mirtu> Dobrý den, lze nastavit lištu (panel) v LunuxStudio aby vypadala jako MacOS - ve spod uprostřed, obrázky ? Viděl jsem to ale nedovedu to nastavit. Jsem nováček v Linuxech
<mirtu> Je to někdo na vyšší úrovni používání unixových systémů ?
<mirtu> Dobrý den, je tu někdo, kdo zná Linux na vyšší úrovni ?
<susancalavera> Já bych ho občas nejradši neznala ani na nižší úrovni.
<susancalavera> Teda, záleží co je vyšší a co je nižší úroveň.
<susancalavera> Zkrátka bych linux někdy nejradši neznala vůbec :-D
<mirtu> su sudo a práva root
<susancalavera> No, co s nimi?
<susancalavera> S velkými právy přichází velká zodpovědnost.
<mirtu> kdysi jsem měl PC s linuxem a zapomněl jsem heslo a jeden pán mi s tím pomohl a já bych chtěl zjistit jak to udělal. 
<mirtu> vytvořil nového uživatele a zkopíroval tam složky toho uživatele ke kterému jsem zapoměl heslo a já si nastavil pak jen nové heslo a vše fungovalo, ale někde se nemohu ani náznakama dočíst jak to mohl udělat
<susancalavera> No... to je poměrně hodně obecná otázka. Jestli ten počítač není zašifrovaný, stačí si sehnat libovolné linuxové live CD/USB stick, připojit si disk a pak můžeš dělat spoustu věcí - od náhrady /etc/shadow, kde jsou uložené hashe hesel po "spuštění" linuxu na tom disku v chroot prostředí a třeba právě vytvoření nového uživatele, zkopírování dat, změny oprávnění na ta data a tak dále...
<susancalavera> A reset hesla pro hlavního uživatele jde dokonce i bez live CD/USB - tady je návod pro ubuntu a jeho deriváty: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<mirtu> Děkuji mockrát :-)
#ubuntu-cz 2019-01-29
<studio-user174> msg NickServ REGISTER tuhysek85 tuhysek@gmail.com
<studio-user174> #linux.cz
<MirTU> Děkuji za včerejší pomoc :-)
